# Fische im Miniteich - was geht, was geht nicht



## Garfield (30. Aug. 2010)

Hallo,

schon mal an Fische gedacht ?
Es gibt unzählige Fische aus gemässigten Regionen, die immer wieder in solchen Terassenteichen gepflegt werden
Zb Makropoden , als beispiel hier : http://www.igl-home.de/forum/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=1184&sid=86c4350c7693fe283d23aae30953e259
oder Kardinalfische 
Lebendgebärende ( Guppys usw ) sollen sich auch toll über den Sommer draussen vermehren. 
Ich würde sicher nicht probieren, sie zu überwintern, wenn die Makropoden anscheinend das auch mal überstehen sollen, so dass die entscheidende Frage die der Innenüberwinterung ist.
Wenn das möglich ist ( vielleicht auch bei einem befreundeten Aquarianer, vielleicht gibt es welche, die selbst keinen Platz für so'ne Schüssel haben, aber interessiert sind  ) würde ich das versuchen.
Ich bin echt auch am Überlegen, mir nächstes Jahr so eine Schüssel aufzustellen, um verschiedene Fische zu übersommern.


----------



## Garfield (30. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Miniteich und Schnacken*

Hallo,



> Bitte, bitte keine Fische!!!!


Wieso 
Wenn die Fische auf den "Mini-Teich" abgestimmt sind, ist das problemlos, das machen genügend Aquarianer so.
Wachsen besser, vermehren sich mehr, haben bessere Farben usw...
Wo ist das Problem ?



> Eben weil ich keine Fische da reintun will hab ich gefragt


Stand aber nicht in deinem Beitrag.
Aber jeder wie er mag.


----------



## derschwarzepeter (31. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Miniteich und Schnacken*

Ich hatte viele Jahre (als ich noch keinen Garten hatte) Miniteiche am Balkon (90 l-Mörtelschaff,
ok, da befindet man sich schon tief in der Grauzone zwischen Teich und Aquarium)
und dort auch immer Fische drin gehalten, gezüchtet und vor allem aufgezogen,
weil sie dort einfach besser wachsen als im Aquarium:
diverse Lebendgebärende, besonders toll wurden die Segelkärpflinge und Schwertträger, 
aber auch Kardinal, __ Macropoden, Badis badis, Elassoma, verschiedene Hechtlinge, u.v.m.)

Das Abfischen im Herbst gestaltete sich in der Regel recht einfach, 
da die Fische als wechselwarme Tiere zwar die starken Temperaturschwankungen sehr gut vertragen,
aber mit abnehmender Temperatur zunehmend träge werden:
Unter 10°C kann man Platys bald schon mit einem Suppenlöffel fangen
und sanft "aufgetaut" zeigen sie, zu welcher Pracht sie über den Sommer gewachsen sind.
(Ein übersehener Platy hat sogar +1°C ohne Folgen überlebt - da war oben schon Eis!)
Schwierig war´s nur bei den Schwarzbarschen (Elassoma evergladei),
die bei 5 °C nicht nur noch putzmunter, sondern auch noch toll getarnt waren!

Mein Freund hat sogar einmal seinen Gartenteich (ca. 40 m²) mit tropischen Fischen besetzt:
20 Stk. Celebes Sonnenstrahlfisch (Thelmaterina ladigesi) 
- ich hab gemeint: "Die kannst du genausogut in den Kanal schütten!"
Zu meinem Erstaunen zogen im Spätsommer blau-gelb-glitzernde Wolken durch den Teich,
die aus hunderten (!) Sonnenstrahlfischen bestanden!
Das Abfischen erfolgte in diesem Fall leider zu spät und war deshalb nicht erfolgreich:
Sobald die Sonne weg und die Wassertemperatur kalt war, 
versteckten die sich im Myriophillumdickicht und waren unerreichbar.
so haben wir mich Ach und Krach ca. 20 davon rausgefangen

Wichtiges Augenmerk möchte ich vor allem auch darauf gelegt wissen,
dass die erwähnten Fische in freier Natur keinen Winter überleben werden
und damit sicher nicht zu einer Faunenverfälschung bzw. Bioinvasion führen können.

Alles in allem ist die Haltung von tropischen Aquarienfischen in Miniteichen eine echte Bereicherung
und ich empfehle sie deshalb nachdrücklich.


----------



## Garfield (31. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Miniteich und Schnacken*

Hi Peter,

so isses 
Habe auf einer Börse wunderbare Gymnogeophagus Meridionalis Teichnachzuchten bekommen , die ich im ungeheizten Becken im Keller pflege, da aus meinem Teich kein Fisch mehr rauszufangen ist.
Deshalb wird im Frühjahr auch eine Wanne oder Kübel aufgestellt, Platz habe ich ja, und da die sowieso nicht den Winter draussenbleibt, ist das abfischen auch kein Problem.

Man sollte doch bitte nicht so kategorisch nein sagen zu etwas das man nicht kennt.


----------



## derschwarzepeter (1. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Miniteich und Schnacken*

Liebe Teichfreunde (egal ob groß oder klein)!
Die __ Schnecken-Rita hat mit ihrem post ins Schwarze getroffen:
Am Balkon kommen keine __ Libellen, keine __ Molche und keine Fischotter;
da müssen WIR ran und mit Fischen ist das Problem gelöst.
Das Mit der Temperatur ist auch nicht so schlimm, wie Zuckerschniss meint:





Zuckerschniss schrieb:


> Hier werden Empfehlungen für Fische ausgesprochen, die in einem Mini-Teich m.E. nichts zu suchen haben. Die Temperaturschwankungen sind doch erfahrungsgemäß viel zu groß (heute morgen 4° C, heute Mittag 21° C).


Aufgrund der thermischen Trägheit der Wassermenge
schwankt dessen Temperatur WEIT* weniger als die Lufttemperatur;
meine Fische waren oft bis Ende November im "Sommerquartier".
Nachdem auch im Sommer die Temperatur im Tagesverlauf um einige wenige Grade schwankt,
was nicht nur natürlich ist, sondern oft die Fertilität fördert oder sogar erst ermöglicht,
gewöhnen sich die Fische an die Schwankungen und vertragen erstaunlich tiefe Werte ohne Schaden.
(Die meisten Aquarienfische werden ohnehin bei viel zu hohen Temperaturen gehalten, 
was ihnen gar nicht unbedingt gut tut genauso wie suuuuperkonstante Temperatur;
ich verwende deshalb auch nie Heizer, weil die Becken ja ohnehin im Wohnraum stehen.) 
Es ist sogar so, dass die "Balkonfische" schneller wachsen sowie größer und bunter werden
als ihre Brüder und Schwestern aus dem selben Wurf im Aquarium.
Die von mir genannten Arten und etliche mehr 
können also SICHER am Balkon gehalten werden.

*) Achtung bei sehr kleinen Teichen, die in der prallen Sonne stehen:
DIE können an Überhitzung leiden!


----------



## jochen (2. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Miniteich und Schnacken*

Hallo,

wen es dennoch einen interessieren sollte,
hier meine Liblingslektüre in Sachen Miniteich mit Fischhaltung,
die Leute die dort schreiben haben schon ein wenig Ahnung damit, und wissen was sie tun...

auch wenn es off topic ist...

http://www.aquaristikimdetail.net/w...örtelkübel-gartenteich/?highlight=Mörtelkübel

viel Spass beim lesen dieser abenfüllenden Lektüre...

und immer schön die Hände feucht halten,

MfG,
Jochen.


----------



## jochen (2. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Miniteich und Schnacken*

Hallo Else,

bin nicht so der PC Experte,

es ist ein Link aus dem Forum Aquaristik im Detail,
Thema...

Tipps für den "Mörtelkübel-Gartenteich"

ein Füllhorn aus Erfahrungen von wirklich sehr erfahrenen und bewussten Aquarianern, zur Zeit über 27 Seiten.
Man wird sich wundern was alles artgerecht in kleinsten Teichen gehalten werden kann,
man muss sich nur informieren darüber..., und das Wissen auch umsetzen können, das ist natürlich die Voraussetzung.

Mein Favorit sind die von Peter beschriebenen Elassoma Evergladei,
diese Tiere brauchen regelrecht die Temperaturschwankungen im Miniteich,
sie kommen ohne Filter und fast ohne Wasserwechsel zurecht,
ihr Paradies scheint ein von Algen sämtlicher Sorten durchzogener Miniteich zu sein.
)oder auch __ Hornkraut oder sowas, wer möchte schon ne Mauerbütt voll Algen)

Dies ist aber nur ein kleiner Anreiz für interessierte Miniteichler die ein wenig Fisch pflegen möchten, und sich wirklich dabei kein Kopfzerbrechen machen müssen ob sie nun Tierqualer sind, oder nicht.
Leider ist es hier im Forum verpöhnt darüber zu schreiben, aber es geht, und das sogar sehr gut, und artgerecht.

Vielleicht gelingt ja jemand aus der Technik den Link, einzustellen,
es könnte auch daran liegen das man bei Aquaristik im Detail angemeldet sein muss, um dort lesen zu können.

Mit freundlichen Gruss in den Norden,

Jochen.


----------



## jochen (2. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Miniteich und Schnacken*

Hi,

so nun schreibe ich mit ff,

vielleicht klappt es jetzt...

http://www.aquaristikimdetail.net/w...örtelkübel-gartenteich/?highlight=Mörtelkübel

Gruss,
Jochen.


----------



## jochen (2. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Miniteich und Schnacken*

Hallo Else,



blumenelse schrieb:


> Hallo Jochen,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



das muss ich nicht zugeben, es ist genauso wie du es beschrieben hast.

Ich wollte halt nur darauf hinweisen das es wirklich geht Fische in Miniteiche zu halten,
das man dabei grosse Vorkenntnisse haben sollte hatte ich ja schon oben erwähnt.

Also wer es machen möchte bitte vorher ausgiebig informieren, und dann mit seinen Kenntnissen langsam heran tasten.
Und wie Else schon schrieb Finger weg von Goldfischen für Miniteiche...

so das war es von mir zum off topic,

zu den Mückenlarven, die ja eigentlich hier Thema sind, habe ich meine Erfahrungen schon geschrieben.

Tschüssi,
Jochen


----------



## derschwarzepeter (2. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Miniteich und Schnacken*

Liebe Teichfreunde!
Sollte das falsch rübergekommen sein, so tut´s mir wirklich leid,
aber ich bin und war immer der gleichen Meinung wie Christine-Blumenelse:

Goldfische sind für den MINI-Teich mit Sicherheit NICHT geeignet!

Die von mir empfohlenen Fische sind durchwegs VIEL kleiner, manche Arten nur 25 mm.
Man muss sich eben bei JEDEM Tier, das man halten will schlau machen,
welche Lebensbedingungen es braucht und dazu zählt eben vorrangig der Platzbedarf.

@ Jochen: Toller Link - Danke!


----------



## viel_keine_Ahnung (3. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Miniteich und Schnacken*

Hallo Peter,

hab jetzt quasi den ganzen Chat durchgelesen und nen Haufen tolle neue Anregungen bekommen, da ich auch immer mal über Fische im Mini (auch gegen die Mücken - die ich bisher immer mit nem kleinen sieb abgefischt habe) nachgedacht habe.

Jetzt wollte ich mal deine "abschließende" Empfehlung einholen.

Also ich hab nen Weinfass auf'm Balkon und möchte eigtl. ungern mit "Aquarium im Winter" anfangen.

Ich hätte die Chance die Fische im Winter in einem größeren Teich (5000l haupts. mit Goldfischen und allg. Getier) bei nem Freund im Garten auszusetzen.

Somit also jedes Frühjahr neue kleine für mich kaufen und dann.....

Hast du da ne gute Idee für mich? Oder ist das ne sch... Idee??

Gruß

Olav


----------



## Wuzzel (3. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Miniteich und Schnacken*

Hi Olav 

Das ist letzlich eine ethische Frage, die Du nur Dir beantworten kannst. 
Für mich käme das nicht in Frage. Das muss jeder mit seinem Gewissen selber vereinbaren. 

Gruß 
Wuzzel


----------



## viel_keine_Ahnung (3. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Miniteich und Schnacken*

Was ist denn "falsch"?

wenn ich das richtig lese, dann leben die ganz gut im Sommer im Fass und das "Problem2 ist nur der Winter...... oder??

Das Fass ist doch nicht kleiner als ein Aquarium..... und da haben andere Leute die Fische immer und das ganze Jahr drin.....


----------



## CoolNiro (3. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Miniteich und Schnacken*

Frag einfach die Fische obs Ihnen gefallen würde,
dann wirst Du zur richtigen Entscheidung kommen.


----------



## Christine (3. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Miniteich und Schnacken*

Hallo Olav,

ich bin zwar nicht der Peter, aber ich möchte Dir trotzdem antworten.

Und zwar mit einer Frage: Wie kommst Du auf den "Teich"-Inhalt von 120 L? Die aufgeschnittenen Weinfässer, die ich kenne, kommen bei 40 cm Tiefe bei weitem nicht auf diesen Inhalt?

Eigentlich hat Peter Deine Frage ja auch schon beantwortet.


> *Goldfische sind für den MINI-Teich mit Sicherheit NICHT geeignet!*



Ich empfehle Dir noch mal diesen Beitrag hier zu lesen: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/28858

(Zumal ich persönlich keinen Teichbesitzer kenne, der über regelmässige Goldfischgeschenke erfreut wäre....)


----------



## Wuzzel (3. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Miniteich und Schnacken*

[OT]1. Bei ethischen Fragen gibt es oft kein falsch und kein richtig. 
2. das Problem im Winter heisst doch wohl erfrieren oder gefressen werden ? 

Du bist aber mit der Frage in diesem Thread falsch, denn hier geht es um Schnaken und nicht um Fische in kleinen Teichen - dazu gibt es einen anderen Thread, wo die frage besser passt, wenn Du den Thread liest hast Du vielleicht schon viele Antworten auf eventuelle Fragen und kannst weitere Fragen ja dann dort stellen wo es hin passt.

Gruß Wuzzel[/OT]


----------



## viel_keine_Ahnung (3. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Miniteich und Schnacken*

Klasse Beitrag....

Kannst du mir denn sagen was daran anders ist als am Aquarium?? Und vor Allem, was schlechter ist......


----------



## Christine (3. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Miniteich und Schnacken*

Hallo Viel_keine_Ahnung (hast Du den Namen selbst ausgesucht )

mal überspitzt gesagt, hat ein Aquarium mit einem Miniteich soviel Ähnlichkeit wie ein OP-Saal mit einem Bahnhofs-WC - wo möchtest Du operiert werden?


----------



## viel_keine_Ahnung (3. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Miniteich und Schnacken*

Ups, das geht aber schnell jetzt hier.

Also der letzte Beitrag war für CoolNiro.

@Blumenelse
Ich sprach ja garicht von Goldfischen für mich, sondern in dem Teich beim Freund sind die.

und @ Wuzzel
hast ja recht, aber die ganze Frage kommt ja (auch) wg. der Lösung mit den Mücken....


----------



## Christine (3. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Miniteich und Schnacken*



viel_keine_Ahnung schrieb:


> Ich sprach ja garicht von Goldfischen für mich, sondern in dem Teich beim Freund sind die.



Eben wolltest Du noch Goldfische für Dein Weinfass und die dann im Winter Deinem Freund schenken - wat denn nu


----------



## viel_keine_Ahnung (3. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Miniteich und Schnacken*

@Blumenelse

Klar hab' ich den Namen selber gewählt......deswegen frag ich ja (so blöd).

Die Spitze hab ich verstanden, aber ich denke ne OP und ein Fischleben in der Natur ist dann etwas über "spitz".....oder?


----------



## Garfield (3. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Miniteich und Schnacken*

Hi,

auch wenn ich nicht der Peter bin, möchte ich was dazu sagen.
Die Fische , die du in so'n Fass setzen kannst, sind ja mal keine Goldfische, Orfen , oder sonstigen winterharten Fische, sondern Tiere die bei unseren Wintertemperaturen mit Eis auf dem Teich wohl in der Regel nicht überleben werden.
Deshalb ist die einzige Option die der Innenüberwinterung in einem Aquarium, das nicht mal geheizt werden muss, da im Winter wohl die Wohnung warm genug ist.
Das Problem mit dem Fass sind eventuelle Ausscheidungen, die den Tieren ( und Pflanzen ? ) nicht guttun. Kannst du auch hier die Suchfunktion benutzen.
Ansonsten, wie schon gesagt wurde, Fische im Miniteich funktionniert wenn es korrekt gemacht wird, man mag's, oder mag's nicht.



> Frag einfach die Fische obs Ihnen gefallen würde,
> dann wirst Du zur richtigen Entscheidung kommen.


Die Bemerkung ist kontraproduktiv, denn es gibt genug Aquarianer, die im Frühjahr Fische in den Miniteich einsetzen, und sie im Herbst in bessere Verfassung und grösserer Zahl entnehmen als im gleichen Zeitraum im Aquarium. 
Tatsache ist, dass es den Fischen gefällt. Muss nur korrekt gemacht werden, aber das ich ja mit allem so.



> mal überspitzt gesagt, hat ein Aquarium mit einem Miniteich soviel Ähnlichkeit wie ein OP-Saal mit einem Bahnhofs-WC


Du hast wirklich keine Ahnung , nicht ?
Was ist anders, ausser dass er draussen steht ?


----------



## Christine (3. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Miniteich und Schnacken*

Fischleben oder OP ? 
Für den Patienten/Fisch geht es um Leben oder Tod. 
Nur weil ein __ Goldfisch für ein paar Cent zu haben ist, ist es trotzdem ein Lebewesen, für das wir im Augenblick des Kaufs Verantwortung übernehmen.


----------



## Christine (3. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Miniteich und Schnacken*



Garfield schrieb:


> Du hast wirklich keine Ahnung , nicht ?
> Was ist anders, ausser dass er draussen steht ?



Das Gleiche könnte ich Dich auch fragen. Die Ahnlichkeit hört bei der Größe doch auf. Du willst doch nicht allen ernstes behaupten, in einem Miniteich, wie z.B. einem Weinfass, herrschen die gleichen Bedingungen wie in einem Aquarium  Bei dem Vergleich - ich schrieb ja extra "überspitzt" - wir haben es hier nicht mit einem erfahrenen Aquarianer zu tun, sondern einem Anfänger, der nach Goldfischen fragt. Da sind Deine Seitenhiebe auch eher kontraproduktiv - einfach mal drüber nachdenken.


----------



## Wuzzel (3. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Miniteich und Schnacken*

Jeannot, 

wenn Du in den entsprechenden Threads liest, wo es um Fische in kleinen Teichen geht, dann wirst Du feststellen das Else sehr wohl Ahnung hat. 
Einfach mal in die Suche Unterschied AQ Teich eingeben, ... das Thema ist bereits zig mal diskutiert. 

Gruß 
Wuzzel

edit ... ups weil ein Wort zu viel
edit2 es langweilt langsam, wenn das Thema immer und überall wieder auf den Tisch kommt.


----------



## Garfield (3. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Miniteich und Schnacken*

Hi,

na gut, da ja anscheinend nur die langweilen die es in Ordnung finden, lass ich's dann mal.
Argumente kommen sowieso ignoriert.


----------



## CoolNiro (3. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Miniteich und Schnacken*



> Zitat:
> Frag einfach die Fische obs Ihnen gefallen würde,
> dann wirst Du zur richtigen Entscheidung kommen.
> 
> ...



Die Antwort war nicht kontraproduktiv, weil Sie sich nicht nur auf
den Teil der Frage bezüglich Leben im Sommer im Miniteich,
sondern auch auf das anschließend geplante Umsetzen in den
Gartenteich von seinem Freund bezogen hat.

Über den Stress für Fische beim jährlichen 2 x Umsetzen gibt
es glaub ich auch nix zu streiten, aber das ist ein anderes
Thema. Den Umgang mit Tieren sollte man immer aus der
Sicht der Tiere beurteilen, nicht aus der, sich als "höheres Tier"
fühlenden Sicht des Menschen.

@ viel_keine_Ahnung:
der Unterschied zwischen AQ und Miniteich ist ganz erheblich, z.B:

- AQ gleichbleibende Temperatur, Teich starke Schwankungen

- AQ kontrollierte gleichbleibende Wasserqualität, Teich oft schnelle
Veränderungen durch Nährstoffeintrag (Pollen,Staub..etc.)

Es gibt selbstverständlich Fische die mit dem einen oder anderen
Parameter fertig werden, aber selten mit allen. Ich denke halt man
sollte schon einen eher großzügig angelegten "künstlichen"
Lebensraum zur Verfügung stellen wenn man beschließt Fische
zur eigenen Belustigung zu halten, das kleinstmögliche hat immer
sowas ähnliches wie ein Hundezwinger oder eine Legebatterie.
Das ist aber eben die ethische Frage, die jeder selbst ebtscheiden
muß...

Gruß
Andy


----------



## Christine (3. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Miniteich und Schnacken*

Hi Jeannot,

Argumente werden keinesfalls ignoriert - aber sie müssen zur Frage passen - das war bei Dir überhaupt nicht der Fall. Noch mal für Dich: Es ging um Goldfische im Weinfass für einen Anfänger - das mit den anderen Fischen hatten wir schon längst geklärt. Alles lesen, dann meckern.


----------



## Garfield (3. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Miniteich und Schnacken*

Hi Else,

ich antworte danbn doch noch mal


> hab jetzt quasi den ganzen Chat durchgelesen und nen Haufen tolle neue Anregungen bekommen, da ich auch immer mal über Fische im Mini (auch gegen die Mücken - die ich bisher immer mit nem kleinen sieb abgefischt habe) nachgedacht habe.


Noch mal für dich : es ging um Fische im Weinfass.
Meine Antwort dazu:


> Die Fische , die du in so'n Fass setzen kannst, sind ja mal keine Goldfische, Orfen , oder sonstigen winterharten Fische, sondern Tiere die bei unseren Wintertemperaturen mit Eis auf dem Teich wohl in der Regel nicht überleben werden.



Und jetzt erklär mir das :


> Argumente werden keinesfalls ignoriert - aber sie müssen zur Frage passen - das war bei Dir überhaupt nicht der Fall



Alles lesen, dann meckern


----------



## Wuzzel (3. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Miniteich und Schnacken*



Garfield schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> na gut, da ja anscheinend nur die langweilen die es in Ordnung finden, lass ich's dann mal.
> Argumente kommen sowieso ignoriert.



[OT]Ohne Ordnung gehts in einem Forum leider nicht. 
Und da haben die Mods immer jede Menge Arbeit das zu oordnen, was Leute falsch Posten. 
Sorry, aber wenn ich einen Thread über Schnacken im Miniteich lese, dann will ich in erster Linie was über Schnaken lesen und nicht über Haltungsbedingungen für Goldfische. 
So sehr mir das manchmal auch selber schwer fällt, ein bisschen Disziplin wäre eben nicht schlecht, denn das Thema an sich ist nicht langweilig, aber es sollte da diskutiert werden, wo es hingehört, denn dann erübrigen sich auch die ewigen Wiederholungen und es gibt ggf. neue Argumente. 

Gruß 
Wuzzel [/OT]


----------



## Wuzzel (3. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Miniteich und Schnacken*



Garfield schrieb:


> Noch mal für dich : es ging um Fische im Weinfass.



Nein, es geht um Miniteich und Schnaken

Gruß Wuzzel


----------



## Christine (3. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Miniteich und Schnacken*

Ok, Jeannot,

dieser Teil Deiner Antwort passte zur Frage 



> Die Fische , die du in so'n Fass setzen kannst, sind ja mal keine Goldfische



Zufrieden?


----------



## viel_keine_Ahnung (3. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Miniteich und Schnacken*



> edit ... ups weil ein Wort zu viel
> edit2 es langweilt langsam, wenn das Thema immer und überall wieder auf den Tisch kommt.



....es hat dich ja Niemand gebeten bei dem langweiligen Kram mit zu schreiben...... Ich hatte mal (speziell) Peter gefragt.....

@Blumenelse
wie Garfield sagt, es ging nicht um Goldfische....... Der Teich hat halt Goldfische.....(war der Versuch einer Teichbeschreibung)

@Coolniro
Ich wollte sie nicht zwangsläufig zurück holen.
Aber was ist mit den Leuten die von sehr positiven Erfahrungen beim "Ausetzen im Sommer" sprechen?


----------



## Garfield (3. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Miniteich und Schnacken*

Hi Wuztzel,
du hast im Beitrag 64 auch auf die Frage nach den Fischen geantwortet.
Warum hast du da nicht schon abgewürgt.
Ich habe auf die selbe Frage geantwortet, und jeztz ist es falsch


----------



## Christine (3. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Miniteich und Schnacken*

O.K. dann nehme ich alles zurück und entschuldige mich förmlich bei Jeannot. 

Es geht nur um Fische im Weinfass. Ich war bei dem Vorhaben, die Fische im Winter in einem Goldfischteich abzuladen, dem Irrtum erlegen, es sollten auch Goldfische sein. Sorry. Mistverständniß.

Dann war diese Antwort die Richtige:


> Die Fische , die du in so'n Fass setzen kannst, sind ja mal keine Goldfische, Orfen , oder sonstigen winterharten Fische, sondern Tiere die bei unseren Wintertemperaturen mit Eis auf dem Teich wohl in der Regel nicht überleben werden.


----------



## Wuzzel (3. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Miniteich und Schnacken*

@garfield

[OT]Darf ich mich zitieren ? 



Wuzzel schrieb:


> [OT]
> So sehr mir das manchmal auch selber schwer fällt, ein bisschen Disziplin wäre eben nicht schlecht,  [/OT]



Ist die Frage damit beantwortet ? 

Gruß 
Wuzzel 
[/OT]


----------



## viel_keine_Ahnung (3. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Miniteich und Schnacken*

So, jetzt haben wir uns schön angezofft und gemeckert       und auch wieder entschuldigt und vertragen. Sehr gut  

zurück zum Thema (zu den Themen):

Fische gegen Mücken ist gut!!! Richtig??

Fische für den miniteich sind eher welche, die ich im Winter irgendwie rein holen muss!!! Richtig??


----------



## Garfield (3. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Miniteich und Schnacken*

Hi alle,

möchte mich dann der allgemeinen Entschuldigerei anschliessen.
Hatte wohl meiner Meinung nach eine sinnvolle Antwort gegeben, und konnte nicht verstehen, dass mir so viel Wind entgegenbläst. 
Und obwohl ich mir vorgenommen habe, das ganze Foren-Leben ruhiger anzugehen, gehen mir manchmal die Fische durch, bin auch nur ein Mensch.


----------



## Garfield (3. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Miniteich und Schnacken*

Hi viel_keine_Ahnung,

vielleicht wäre es sinnvoll, dann zum Thema Fische im Mini-Teich ein eigenes Thema aufzumachen ?


----------



## Wuzzel (3. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Miniteich und Schnacken*

[OT]lol ... so ist das eben  
Im Grunde haben wir ja alle dasselbe Hobby und Interesse. 

Vielleicht verschiebt die Else alles was nix mit Mücken zu tun hat !? 

Viele Grüße Wuzzel[/OT]


----------



## Wuzzel (3. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Miniteich und Schnacken*



Garfield schrieb:


> Hi viel_keine_Ahnung,
> 
> vielleicht wäre es sinnvoll, dann zum Thema Fische im Mini-Teich ein eigenes Thema aufzumachen ?



Guckst Du HIER

Inkl. Threads über Weinfass usw 

Gruß 
Wuzzel


----------



## Christine (3. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Miniteich und Schnacken*



viel_keine_Ahnung schrieb:


> Fische gegen Mücken ist gut!!! Richtig??
> 
> Fische für den miniteich sind eher welche, die ich im Winter irgendwie rein holen muss!!! Richtig??



Erste Frage: Theoretisch ja, es gibt aber Alternativen
Zweite Frage: Ja, und man sollte doch über einige bis erhebliche Erfahrung als Aquarianer verfügen.



Garfield schrieb:


> gehen mir manchmal die Fische durch, bin auch nur ein Mensch.



 Der ist gut! Wem sagst Du das


----------



## Christine (3. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Miniteich und Schnacken*

_So - nun hab ich es doch getan - hier geht es also nur um Fische im Miniteich - das ursprüngliche Thema (Mücken in Miniteich) findet Ihr hier._


----------



## viel_keine_Ahnung (3. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Miniteich und Schnacken*

Einen hab' ich aber noch. Ist eben unter gegangen:



blumenelse schrieb:


> Und zwar mit einer Frage: Wie kommst Du auf den "Teich"-Inhalt von 120 L? Die aufgeschnittenen Weinfässer, die ich kenne, kommen bei 40 cm Tiefe bei weitem nicht auf diesen Inhalt?



Also mein Fass hat oben etwas mehr als 70 cm (ca. 60 unten) und ist etwas 40-42 tief:

Raum im Zylinder ist: Pie mal Radius zum Quadrat mal Höhe

3,1415 x 32cm x 32cm x 40cm = 128.000 cm sprich etwa 120-130l


----------



## CoolNiro (3. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Fische im Miniteich - was geht, was geht nicht*



viel_keine_Ahnung schrieb:


> @Coolniro
> Ich wollte sie nicht zwangsläufig zurück holen.
> Aber was ist mit den Leuten die von sehr positiven Erfahrungen beim "Ausetzen im Sommer" sprechen?



Lies einfach nochmal in Ruhe Beitrag #27, da steht alles drin
was es dazu zu sagen gibt.


Die positiven Erfahrungen beruhen darauf, daß einige Aquarianer
fest davon überzeugt sind, wenn sich besagte AQ-Fische im
Aussenteich, Mini, Mörtelkübel...etc.pp über den Sommer
vermehren, es Ihnen hervorragend geht.

Fakt ist das Fische gerade in Extremsituationen die Vermehrung
steigern um Ihre Art zu erhalten.

Du solltest bitte nicht nach positiven Erfahrungen von den Leuten
fragen, sondern nach den Erfahrungen der Fische....

Gruß
Andy


----------



## Christine (3. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Fische im Miniteich - was geht, was geht nicht*

Hallo Andy,

Beitrag 79 gibt es hier nicht (mehr) - meinst Du den? #3 ?


----------



## CoolNiro (3. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Fische im Miniteich - was geht, was geht nicht*

Nö, #27 ist das jetzt, habs geändert, danke


----------



## jochen (3. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Fische im Miniteich - was geht, was geht nicht*

Hallo Andy,

zu diesen Satz bin ich der gleichen Meinung wie du.



CoolNiro schrieb:


> Fakt ist das Fische gerade in Extremsituationen die Vermehrung
> steigern um Ihre Art zu erhalten.





aber man sollte auch wissen,

das Fische ihr wohlbefinden zeigen...


wenn Fische ihr artgerechtes Futter im normalen Verhältnis fressen, und dabei zügig wachsen. (Nicht zu verwechseln mit Mast, das ist kein normales Verhältnis)

und vor allem wenn Fische ihre optimale Färbung und ein Verhaltensmuster zeigen das ihrer Art entspricht.

All diese Zeichen kann ich gut beobachten, und ich kann sehen wie es den Fischen geht.

Gefragt ob es ihnen gut tut hab ich noch nicht, (was leider lächerlicherweise hier oft geschrieben wird) ich erwarte auch keine Antwort von ihnen.

Es gibt durchaus sehr viele Arten von Fischen denen eine Sommerfische im Teich mehr als gut tut, 
es überwiegt sogar das zweifache umsetzen im Jahr.

Sie brauchen täglich, und Jahreszeitenbedingt, Temperaturschwankungen, und sie ziehen es vor in kleinen tümpelartigen Gewässern zu "wohnen", anstatt in den grossen Fluss weiterzuziehen, obwohl es ihnen möglich wäre.

Man kann gut erkennen wenn man Fische der gleichen Art nebeneinander in einem Aquarium hat, die im Teich über den Sommer waren, und welche die das ganze Jahr im Aq. verbringen.

Die Teichfische zeigen selbst nach dem Umsetzen eine bessere Färbung (keine Schreckfärbung), sie sind im Wuchs viel kräftiger etc., mit geübten Blick sieht man das sehr gut.

Goldfische, und andere Verdächtige sind dazu natürlich nicht geeignet.


Mit freundlichen Gruss,
Jochen.


----------



## derschwarzepeter (3. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Fische im Miniteich - was geht, was geht nicht*

Hussa, jetzt hab ich erst deinen Beitrag gefunden - offenbar verschoben worden.

Hallo Olav!

Ich muss dir aber eine betrübliche Nachricht überbringen:
Ohne Überwinterungsaquarium wird das nix werden;
die von Garfield, Jochen und mir angeführten Fische überleben den Winter auch im großen Teich deines Freundes nicht,
sondern dienen dort im besten Fall als Goldfischfutter.

Das Weinfass würde das Eis sprengen, weshalb es im Winter entleert werden muss,
was einem Miniteich auch nicht zuträglich ist:
Die heikle Einlaufphase müsste so jedes Frühjahr durchlaufen werden
- mit allen möglichen Problemen.

Dabei ist so ein Miniteich eigentlich eher ein mittleres Aquarium,
egal ob´s im Wohnzimmer steht oder am Balkon.
Du könntest also:

   1. ZUSÄTZLICH DRINNEN ein Aquarium aufstellen (dauernd - nicht nur im Winter!),
   2. oder dich auf Wasserinsekten (Libellenlarven, Wasserkäfer, ...) beschränken,

was beides sehr interessant ist.

Es tut mir leid, aber ich kann dir unter diesen Bedingungen guten Gewissens
nicht zu Fischen im Weinfass raten.


----------



## Garfield (3. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Fische im Miniteich - was geht, was geht nicht*

Hallo,




> Es gibt durchaus sehr viele Arten von Fischen denen eine Sommerfische im Teich mehr als gut tut, es überwiegt sogar das zweifache umsetzen im Jahr


Fakt ist z.b. dass Gymnogeophagus zwingend Temperaturschwankungen und eine Kälteperiode durchmachen müssen, ansonsten sie ziemlich schnell eingehen, und diese Tiere ideale ( vielleicht kein Mini-)Teichkandidaten sind.

Wen's denn interessiert:
http://www.satanoperca.de/LK.html


----------



## derschwarzepeter (3. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Fische im Miniteich - was geht, was geht nicht*



CoolNiro schrieb:


> Fakt ist das Fische gerade in Extremsituationen die Vermehrung
> steigern um Ihre Art zu erhalten.


Hm ... innovative Methode um seltenen, schweineteuren Wildfangimporten, 
die sonst furchtbar aufwändig zu züchten wären,
DOCH noch Nachzuchten zu entlocken? 

Ich halte die wohl zu gut!
MUSS ich das probieren?


----------



## Garfield (3. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Fische im Miniteich - was geht, was geht nicht*

Hi,

habe noch was gefunden, was gut zum Thema passt.

http://www.aquanet.de/Magazine/DetailArticle.aspx?guid=f410bcb6-d1c3-4034-8ad3-b5edbbfcfb11

Und noch eine Bemerkung, um auf etwas zu reagieren das vielleicht noch kommt.
Filterung des Beckens ist nicht nötig, Mutter Natur macht das schon.
Genauso, wie's auch im Aquarium nicht zwingend nötig ist.
Ich habe ein Aquarium( 36liter ) zu Hause ohne Filterung und sehr voll bepflanzt.
Darin schwimmt im Moment 1 Fisch ( Nannacara Anomala ), da waren schon ein Pärchen dieser Art , sowie 1 Schwertträger zum gebären drin.
Wichtig ist dass das Verhältnis Beckengrösse, Pflanzenmasse und Fischmasse stimmen muss. 

Wenn ich also in einen solchen Miniteich Massen von Fischen einsetze wird das Wasser auch irgendwann kippen. 
In der Beschränkung liegt die Kraft.


----------



## derschwarzepeter (3. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Miniteich und Schnacken*



CoolNiro schrieb:


> Es gibt selbstverständlich Fische die mit dem einen oder anderen
> Parameter fertig werden, aber selten mit allen. Ich denke halt man
> sollte schon einen eher großzügig angelegten "künstlichen"
> Lebensraum zur Verfügung stellen wenn man beschließt Fische
> ...


DA hat der Andy recht;
wo er NICHT recht hat, ist wenn er meint, 
dass die Lebensbedingungen im artgerecht großen (!) Miniteich prinzipiell schlechter als im Aquarium sind:
Nicht nur nach meiner Erfahrung wachsen die Fische draussen schneller,
werden größer und auch farbenprächtiger 
sowie züchten oft auch williger als im Aquarium.
(Das sind dann die Tiere, die einem auf den herbstlichen Fischbörsen aus der Hand gerissen werden!)

Das schaut nicht so aus, als ginge es ihnen im Freien schlechter als drinnen, oder?

Die Temperaturkonstanz z.B. (die´s in meinen Aquarien ohne Heizer auch drinnen nicht gibt)
ist also offenbar bei vielen Arten nicht nur NICHT wichtig,
die profitieren offensichtlich sogar von tages- und jahreszeitlichen Schwankungen!

Nichts desto trotz ist natürlich für Fische am Balkon das gleiche Fachwissen erforderlich, 
wie für Fische im Aquarium IM Haus,
wobei man sich das aber durchaus aneignen kann (Bücher, Vereine, nette Kollegen, ...).


----------



## jochen (3. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Fische im Miniteich - was geht, was geht nicht*

Hi,

ich möchte nochmal den Link von Jeannot benutzen...

http://www.aquanet.de/Magazine/DetailArticle.aspx?guid=f410bcb6-d1c3-4034-8ad3-b5edbbfcf

die Autoren dieses Artikels...

Jessica Lindner,
Tobias Möser,
Ingo Seidel...

letztere sind wohl Ichtyologen durch und durch,
arbeiteten in Instituten für die Forschung Amazoniens,
richteten Aquarien zB. im Sea Live Oberhausen ein,
arbeiteten in der Forschung mit tausender selektierter Fischen, und stellten daraus das grösste Sammelsurium zusammen...
bereisten alle Erdteile (ausser Antarktis) ihn Bezug auf Fische, und schrieben wissenschaftliche Arbeiten darüber...

solche Leute würden sich bestimmt nicht ihren mehr als guten Namen den sie sich über Jahre verdienstvoll erarbeitet haben,
mit so einen Artikel kaputtmachen, und Sachen schreiben die für die Tiere nicht artgerecht wären.

Man muss sich nur informieren, dann klappt es auch mit der Sommerfrische von geeigneten Fischen im Mörtelkübel,
ohne Info gehts nicht, das ist klar und schon mehrfach erwähnt, egal ob es Fisch, Hamster, Karpfen oder Schlange ist...



Gruss,
jochen.


----------



## CoolNiro (3. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Fische im Miniteich - was geht, was geht nicht*

Ich spreche niemandem ab, der die Sache verantwortungsvoll
und mit ausreichender Erfahrung angeht, Fische erfolgreich
im Sommerquartier zu halten. Jeder (oder fast jeder)
Aquarianer, der angefangen hat Fische im Sommer draussen
zu halten sollte trotzdem so ehrlich sein und dazu stehn
wieviele Versuche nötig waren bis die dafür richtigen
Fische gefunden waren. Ich nehm mich da bestimmt nicht
aus. Den damals vom Zoohändler als winterhart angebotenen
Makropoden und Kardinälchen erging es leider nicht gut
im Teich, ich hätte mich halt vorher schlau machen sollen.

Und da ist wieder der springende Punkt:
am Anfang dieses Themas wurde viel zu wenig auf die Gefahren
für die kleinen Fische hingewiesen, was so manchen Neueinsteiger
dazu verleitet es halt einfach mal auszuprobiern. Aber das hat sich
in den letzten Beiträgen ja verbessert.

Grade die "Wissenden" sollten hier manchmal die Begeisterung
für das was bei Ihnen alles super geklappt hat etwas zurückhalten
und verantwortungsvoller mit derartigen Ratschlägen umgehn.

Gruß
Andy

P.S: Peter, den in meinen Augen nicht witzigen erneuten
Seitenhieb von #51 hättest Du Dir erneut sparen können,
aber scheinbar kannst Du einfach nicht anders 

[OT]@ Jochen:


> Man kann gut erkennen wenn man Fische der gleichen Art nebeneinander in einem Aquarium hat, die im Teich über den Sommer waren, und welche die das ganze Jahr im Aq. verbringen.



Das würde jetzt wieder den Thread sprengen, das ein Aquarium sowieso
die allerschlimmste Möglichkeit ist Wassertiere zu halten steht für mich
eh ausser Frage, aber gegen diese Wand hab ich aufgehört anzurennen 
[/OT]


----------



## Garfield (3. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Fische im Miniteich - was geht, was geht nicht*

Hi, 

passt zwar nicht direkt zum Thema, wurde aber hier im Thread geschrieben, deshalb frage ich mal.

Peter hat geschrieben:


> die von Garfield, Jochen und mir angeführten Fische überleben den Winter auch im großen Teich deines Freundes nicht, sondern dienen dort im besten Fall als Goldfischfutter.


Nun habe ich rumgegoggled, weil das mich interessiert hat, finde beim __ Goldfisch  aber nur Angaben wie   Allesfresser, von Libellenlarven über Froschlaich bis zu Wasserkäfern. 
Von anderen Fischen, auch wenn sie wesentlich kleiner sind, habe ich nichts gefunden.

Heisst Goldfisch=Allesfresser, dass er auch andere Fische frisst, oder doch nur Insekten ( neben Pflanzlichem natürlich ) ?


----------



## Wuzzel (3. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Fische im Miniteich - was geht, was geht nicht*

Goldfische fressen alles was ins Maul passt.... bzw. probieren es erst mal. 
Auch andere Fische. Klar !

Gruß 
Wuzzel


----------



## Claudia & Ludwig (3. Sep. 2010)

*@ cooler niro*



CoolNiro schrieb:


> Du solltest bitte nicht nach positiven Erfahrungen von den Leuten
> fragen, sondern nach den Erfahrungen der Fische....



also Andy, wir haben Deine Anregung sofort aufgenommen ... und unsere Fische gefragt. Leider haben sie uns nicht geantwortet


----------



## CoolNiro (3. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Fische im Miniteich - was geht, was geht nicht*

Find ich nicht so lustig, lies mal im Bereich "Fischkrankheiten" hier
im Forum, dann weißt Du was Fische aufgrund von persönlich,
menschlichem Wunschdenken für schlechte Erfahrungen erleben
müssen.

Sowohl Mensch als auch Fisch (oder auch andere Tiere) müssen
nicht sprechen können um zu "sagen" wenn etwas nicht stimmt,
man muß nur aufmerksam "zuhörn".

Ein Beispiel zum besseren Verständnis:

Garfield hat geschrieben:



> Fakt ist z.b. dass Gymnogeophagus zwingend Temperaturschwankungen und eine Kälteperiode durchmachen müssen, ansonsten sie ziemlich schnell eingehen, und diese Tiere ideale ( vielleicht kein Mini-)Teichkandidaten sind.
> 
> Wen's denn interessiert:
> http://www.satanoperca.de/LK.html



Hier die eigene Aussage des Autors (Quelle: http://www.satanoperca.de/Navigation2.html)



> *Jahrelang* haben wir uns an Gymnogeophagus balzanii erfreuen können. Es gab Nachzuchten und *niemand merkte so richtig das sie nie älter als 1 Jahr wurden. Wir hatten mit Lochkrankheit und Farblosigkeit zu kämpfen*. Seit 10 Jahren pflege ich sie nun wie alle anderen im Gartenteich und siehe da, alle meine balzanii erfreuen sich bester Gesundheit.



Jahrelang mussten die Gymnogeophagus also schlechte Erfahrungen machen,
damit dann irgendwann der Halter positive Erfahrungen machen konnte.
In meinen Augen ist das nur traurig, sorry.

Gruß
Andy


----------



## jochen (4. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Fische im Miniteich - was geht, was geht nicht*

Hallo Andy,

deine Abneigung gegenüber uns Aquarianer, die ich persönlich akzeptiere, merkt man sofort, diesen Beitrag hättest du dir daher ersparen können.



CoolNiro schrieb:


> [OT]@ Jochen:
> 
> 
> Das würde jetzt wieder den Thread sprengen, das ein Aquarium sowieso
> ...




@ all...


Ich möchte für alle Lesende jedoch auch die Kehrseite der Medaille schreiben...

Viele Arten von Fischen gäbe es gar nicht mehr wenn sie nicht in Aquarien schwimmen würden,
viele legale Geldquellen der ärmsten Menschen in Amazonien würden durch den Fischfang/handel versickern.

Die Zukunft der amazonischen Fischfaune für die ich mich speziell interessiere, ist mehr als bedroht, viele Arten von Fischen werden demnächst wohl als nächstes den Staudammprojekt (es "verwüstet die Natur etwa von einer Fläche Frankreichs") am Rio Xingu (Brasilien) vernichtet, vor allem den endemischen Arten von sauerstoffliebenden Welsen die in den Stromschnellen leben, geht es an den Kragen.

Weiterhin wird die Natur durch Abholzung der Regenwälder,
durch den Sojabohnenanbau,
Gold und Diamantminen,
und, und, und...zerstört.

(Aber gerade wir Europäer sollten uns am wenigsten darüber aufregen, haben wir doch unsere Natur schon seit Jahrhunderten fast vollkommen zerstört.)

Ich sehe daher auch die Aquaristik als "Tierschutz" an.

Wir haben einen befreundeten Indio, der im "Manacapuru System" (nördlicher Zufluss vom Amazonas, ca 150 km oberhalb von Manaus) vom Aquarien - Fischfang lebt.
Ab und an, wenn er in der Stadt ist schreibt er uns eine Mail.
Wir diskutierten auch mit ihm, das in Europa öfters geschrieben wird, das der Aquarienfischfang in Europa von Gegnern als Raubbau an den Fischen (bedrohte Arten werden peinlichst von der Behörde IBAMA geschützt)  bezeichnet wird, und was er darüber denkt...

Er gab uns eine Antwort die zugegeben etwas hart aber eben ehrlich war...

er meinte,

"wenn er diesen Job nicht hätte, würde er wohl als Wilderer oder illegaler Holzfäller leben, wie viele seiner Gefährten,
oder seine Tochter müsste als "Bordsteinschwalbe" in Manacapuru Stadt die Familie über Wasser halten"...:shock...

vielleicht denkt der ein oder andre jetzt etwas anders über uns Aquarianer,

aber wie oben geschrieben, ich akzeptiere Andys Abneigung über uns, da er es wohl von einem ganz anderen Blickwinkel sieht.

edit..

PS,

ich persönlich halte nur Arten die es auch in der freien Natur, gibt oder eben gab,

mit Haltern von  Hochzuchten und quitschbunt gezüchteten Tieren, kann ich mich nicht identifizieren.

Mit freundlichen Gruss,
Jochen.


----------



## Digicat (4. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Fische im Miniteich - was geht, was geht nicht*

Servus 

[OT]Des glaub i jetzt aber net .....

Mit Tobias Möser habe ich vor Jahren Kontakt wegen eines Bildes von mir gehabt ....

http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/pc/extra/fotomail/display/9828237

Mit wem man nicht schon alles indirekt Kontakt gehabt hat :beten[/OT]



jochen schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich möchte nochmal den Link von Jeannot benutzen...
> 
> ...


----------



## Garfield (4. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Fische im Miniteich - was geht, was geht nicht*

Hallo,

Zitat von Coolniro:


> Jahrelang mussten die Gymnogeophagus also schlechte Erfahrungen machen,
> damit dann irgendwann der Halter positive Erfahrungen machen konnte.
> In meinen Augen ist das nur traurig, sorry.



Wieso diese Abneigung gegen Aquarianer ?

Mal ein anderes Beispiel, ich bin sicher, man kann noch viele andere finden :
Zitat von Coolniro:


> Es geht auch an 2 Seiten ganz flach raus, schon wegen meiner
> 2 Westis die da nach dem Gassi gehn gern mal ein Bad nehmen.



Du weisst aber schon, dass du als Hundehalter von jahrhundertelangen Experimenten und Erfahrungen profitierst, bis die einzelnen Rassen aus dem Wolf herausgezüchtet waren ?
Und nicht alle Hunde haben positive Erfahrungen gemacht, und manche ( Schäferhund ? , Dackel ? ) leiden sicher auch heute noch an den Folgen dieser Züchterei.
Kannst du das verantworten , und als Hundehalter auch noch unterstützen ?

In meinen Augen ist diese Inkonsequenz nur traurig.


----------



## CoolNiro (4. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Fische im Miniteich - was geht, was geht nicht*

Den kleinen Satz in Betzug auf das Aquarium hab ich als
Off-Topic geschrieben und bemerkt, daß das den Rahmen
sprengt.

Jetzt isses passiert...bleibt doch bitte beim Thema.



> Du weisst aber schon, dass du als Hundehalter von jahrhundertelangen Experimenten und Erfahrungen profitierst, bis die einzelnen Rassen aus dem Wolf herausgezüchtet waren ?
> Und nicht alle Hunde haben positive Erfahrungen gemacht, und manche ( Schäferhund ? , Dackel ? ) leiden sicher auch heute noch an den Folgen dieser Züchterei.



Deine Aussage belegt, über den White Westhighland Terrier weißt Du 0,0.


----------



## Garfield (4. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Fische im Miniteich - was geht, was geht nicht*

Hi Coolniro,

ist mir wurscht, was du für'ne Art Hund du hast.
Ich wollte nur sagen, dass deine Auffassung von Ethik sehr einseitig ist,aber das willst du ja nicht verstehen. 
Mit dem OT hast du recht, deshalb halt ich meine Finger von der Tastatur.


----------



## jochen (4. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Fische im Miniteich - was geht, was geht nicht*

Hallo Andy,



CoolNiro schrieb:


> ...bleibt doch bitte beim Thema.




das musst du mir schon überlassen was ich hier schreibe,
wenn du keine Antworten erhalten möchtest, hättest lieber das spezifische Thema nicht angerissen...

ich wollte halt nur mal meine Sicht zur Aquaristik, bzw Fischen schreiben die man in kleinen Teichen halten kann. 

Daher denke ich schon das es zum Thema passt.

Wobei du aber auf einen Teil Recht hast, Fische aus Amazonien direkt, würde ich zB. nicht im Gartenteich, was für eine grösse auch immer halten.

Wünsch dir noch ein schönes WE...

Jochen.


----------



## CoolNiro (4. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Fische im Miniteich - was geht, was geht nicht*

@ Garfield:



> Ich wollte nur sagen, dass deine Auffassung von Ethik sehr einseitig ist,aber das willst du ja nicht verstehen.



Einseitig...nö...ein Übel rechtfertigt ja nicht ein anderes.

@ Jochen:

Ich hab keine "Abneigung" gegen Aquaristik, sondern gegen Anfänger die,
weil Sie sich zu wenig Zeit lassen und irgendwelche haarsträubende
Beiträge als bare Münze nehmen, sinnlos Leben auf´s Spiel setzen,
seis im AQ, im Terrarium oder aber auch im kleinen und großen Teich.

Deine Argumente bezüglich der armern Menschen in Amazonien kann ich
durchaus nachvollziehn. Das von mir zitierte Beispiel mit Gymnogeophagus
hat damit aber rein gar nix zu tun, das "Experiment" wurde ja vom Autor der
Seite innerhalb der letzten 40 Jahre bei uns durchgeführt. Auch über den Erhalt
der einen oder anderen Art gehe ich mit Dir vollkommen konform. Ich halte ja
auch Edelkrebse im Gartenteichzur Erhaltung dieser austerbenden Art.

Aber wie gesagt, das war offtopic, weil das ein anderes weitreichendes Thema ist.

Gruß
Andy


----------



## Zuckerschniss (4. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Fische im Miniteich - was geht, was geht nicht*

An alle 

Auch auf die Gefahr hin, hier die nassen Socken um die Ohren gehauen zu kriegen, versuch ich mal, auf das eigentliche Thema zurückzukommen. 
Wie groß ist eine Miniteich  eigentlich???
Ich hab grad einen Thread gelesen, in dem jemand über seinen Teich sagt, er wäre ein Miniteich und er hat 8.000 l.
Ich persönlich sehe einen Miniteich wie Christines (Blumenelse) Badewanne (die ich übrigens super-schön finde). Oder eine Speiswanne oder sogar noch kleiner.

Und so wirklich klar ist noch nicht gesagt worden, welcher Fisch in diese Größe Miniteich passen würde. Konkret! Meiner Meinung nach gibt es da keine, die sich dort wohl fühlen würden, aber ich lasse mich auch gerne belehren.


----------



## Wuzzel (4. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Fische im Miniteich - was geht, was geht nicht*

8000 liter ist in meinen Augen kein Miniteich sondern eher ein kleiner Teich. 
Miniteich sind für mich Teiche mit maximal einigen 100 liter 

Gruß Wuzzel


----------



## jochen (4. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Fische im Miniteich - was geht, was geht nicht*

Hi Ellen,



Zuckerschniss schrieb:


> Und so wirklich klar ist noch nicht gesagt worden, welcher Fisch in diese Größe Miniteich passen würde. Konkret! Meiner Meinung nach gibt es da keine, die sich dort wohl fühlen würden, aber ich lasse mich auch gerne belehren.




bereits im Beitrag # 7 habe ich geschrieben...

Elassoma Evergladei

die kommen locker in 200 ltr und auch weniger...:shock, gut durch den Sommer,
sie zeigen dabei eine prächtige Färbung, ein artgerechtes Verhalten, und fühlen sich bestimmt wohl.

Ich hatte sie bei einen Freund in einem Mörtelkübel (eingekleidet mit Teichfolie) der als Teich eingegraben war über zwei Saison beobachtet, momentan schwimmen die Tiere und mehrere Nachkommen von ihnen in Rumänien, bei befreundeten Aquarianern.

Bedingung...

der Teich sollte etwas mit Unterwasserpflanzen zugekrautet sein.

Überwinterung in einem Aquarium, im kühlen Raum, ohne Heizung und Technik, Wasserwechsel wöchentlich etwa 40%

Futter..
im Aquarium sollte immer Lebendfutter (Artemianauplien oder zumindest Frostfutter gegeben werden).

Im Beitrag #8 habe ich einen Link eingestellt, der wirklich gute Informationen enthällt.

Der Link von Aquanet den Jeannot (Garfield) eingestellt hat ist ebenfalls nicht schlecht.

Gruss,
Jochen.


----------



## Zuckerschniss (4. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Fische im Miniteich - was geht, was geht nicht*

Hallo Jochen,

die Links hab ich mir durchgelesen. Jessica Lindner und Tobias Möser schreiben, dass man Mörtelkübel zwischen 20 und 105 Litern als Miniteich nehmen kann. Meinst Du das mit "auch weniger"?


----------



## derschwarzepeter (5. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Fische im Miniteich - was geht, was geht nicht*

Also mir fallen da gleich mehrere Fischarten ein, die in einem 100 l-Miniteich wunderprächtig gedeihen werden,
was nicht zuletzt daran legt, dass sie relativ klein sind (je nach Art ca. 3 ... 5 cm)
und teilweise auch in freier Wildbahn in extremen Kleinstgewässern vorkommen,
bzw. sehr kleine Reviere bewohnen und die niemals verlassen:

Elassoma evergladei (__ Schwarzbarsch)
Badis badis (Blaubarsch) 
div. Apistogramma (Zwergbuntbarsche) aus dem Amazonasoberlauf
Heterandria formosa (Zwergkärpfling)
Xiphophorus maculatus (Platy)
Gambusia affinnis ¿ (Ironie)
praktisch alle Aphiosemion-Arten*
praktisch alle Cynolebias-Arten*
praktisch alle Nothobranchius-Arten*
Tanichthys albonubes (Kardinal)
div. kleinere Regenbogenfischarten
Pungitius pungitius (Neunstacheliger Stichling einheimisch)
Gasterosteus aculeatus (__ Dreistachliger Stichling einheimisch) 
Umbra krameri (__ Hundsfisch einheimisch)
und viele viele mehr.
(__ Moderlieschen oder Elritzen würde ich als zu groß für den Miniteich bezeichnen.)

Dabei gilt prinzipiell das gleiche wie bei der Haltung im Aquarium oder im Teich:
Man muss sich versichern, welche Lebensbedingungen die Tiere brauchen
und die in einem ausreichend großen Behälter zur Verfügung stellen.

Dabei gibt´s selbstverständlich auch immer Leute (und da hat CoolNiro teiweise recht),
die zu viele zu große Fische in einem zu kleinen Behälter halten
und glauben, mit einem gerüttelt Maß an Technik ließe sich das ausgleichen.
DAS gilt allerdings gleichermaßen für Aquarien UND Teiche,
wo ich schon über 30 cm lange Herichthys cyanoguttatum im erbärmlichen 300 l-Becken,
Goldfische im 1,5 m Fertig-"Teich" oder regelrechte Koi-Zwinger gesehen habe, 
die zwar klar sind, aber den armen Fischen weder weichen Boden zum Gründeln 
noch Wasserpflanzen zur Verfügung stellen.
(Ok, die Perlchichliden gründeln nicht, aber über Pflanzen sind die prinzipiell nicht böse;
sie gestalten ihr Becken eben nur gern selbst.)

Darüber, dass SOWAS abzulehnen ist, sind wir uns wohl alle absolut einig.
Man muss die Behältergröße auf die Größe und das Temperament der Tiere abstimmen
oder eben die Art der einzusetzenden Tiere von der Behältergröße abhängig machen.
Wenn man dabei bedenkt, das Koi unter guten Bedingungen bis zu 1 m lang werden (Quelle Wikipedia),
entspricht für für sagen wir mal 4 ..5 Farbkarpfen ein 10 m Schwimmbecken (nicht ein 10 m Teich mit sanft abfallenden Ufern!) 
einem 30 cm langen Aquarium für 4 ... 5 Elassoma, Nothobranchius  oder Heterandria,
denen wir aber doch gern ein größeres gönnen und das dann auch noch üppigst bepflanzt sein wird.

Von SOLCHEN Bedingungen kann ein Koi in der Regel nur träumen
und das leider oft nur kurz, da viele die Lebensspanne von 200 Jahren und mehr (Quelle Wikipedia) nicht erreichen:


> Oftmals erreichen Koi jedoch wegen schlechter Teichbedingungen keine 10 Jahre.





*) Bei DIESEN Fischarten bereitet die Überwinterung kein Problem 
- die kann man während der kalten Jahreszeit in Nachttischschublade deponieren:
Als Bewohner nur temporär wasserführender Kleinstgewässer (Regenzeit)
haben die in der Natur nur einen Lebensspanne von wenigen Wochen
und im Aquarium von bestenfalls (!) 6  Monaten,
wo sie bei guten Bedingungen fleissig Eier in (!) den Torfboden legen.
Diesen nimmt man dann aus dem Ablaichbecken heraus und trocknet ihn zur Konsistenz von Pfeifentabak.
Bei Bedarf an Jungfischen (z.B. im nächsten Frühling) wird der dann mit Regenwasser aufgegossen,
worauf binnen weniger Stunden die Jungfische schlüpfen.
Der Torf wird wieder getrocknet und im Jahr darauf wieder aufgegossen,
was einen neuen Schwung Jungfische gibt usw.
Die Eier dieser Fische gibt´s per Brief von den Züchtern der deutschen Killifischgesellschaft;
nicht verheimlichen will ich allerdings, dass man da schon ein wenig Erfahrung in der Fischzucht mitbringen muss,
aber es ist doch eine faszinierende Methode, um die Fische über den Winter zu bringen, nicht?


----------



## jochen (5. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Fische im Miniteich - was geht, was geht nicht*

Hallo Ellen,



Zuckerschniss schrieb:


> Jessica Lindner und Tobias Möser schreiben, dass man Mörtelkübel zwischen 20 und 105 Litern als Miniteich nehmen kann. Meinst Du das mit "auch weniger"?




ja das meine ich, wie schon geschrieben wenn Jessica und Tobias das öffentlich schreiben, lehnen sie sich bestimmt nicht zu weit aus dem Fenster,

wobei ich nur eigene Erfahrungen (oder besser Beobachtungen im Kübel meines Kumpels) mit 6 Ellasoma everrgladei im 90 ltr, Mörtelkübelteich habe,
und kann das mit guten Gewissen weitergeben.

@ Peter,

zu apistogramma (wirklich nur Arten aus den oberen Amazonas, sprich Zuflüsse aus dem Anden etc.) und Stichlingen sollte man bemerken...

das diese Tiere ein sehr hohes Aggresionsverhalten haben, und in solchen Behältern nur paarweise oder im Trio (1M / 2W)  gehalten werden sollten.

Den Stichling würde ich nicht im Miniteich halten, weil sein Revier schon die miniteichgrenzen übergreift, obwohl er relativ kleinbleibend ist.
Stichling meiner Meinung nach mind. 1000 ltr.

Ich hielt zwei Paare __ Stichlinge in einem Kaltwasseraq., 470 ltr. (130 x 60 x60)

das Aq. wurde mit Wurzeln und einigen Pflanzen so eingerichtet das sich Reviere gut abstecken liesen, darin klappte es ganz gut, jedoch braucht man dazu wirklich einen guten Blick für die Tiere.

Ergebniss,
es war eines meiner bisher interessantesten Becken,
den Nestbau der Stichlinge in einem Becken zu beobachten ist für mich ein High Light der Aqauaristik.
Im Teich klappt das natürlich genau so gut,hatte die in 8000 ltr, lässt sich aber natürlich nicht so "hautnah" beobachten als im Aq.

Gruss,
Jochen.



Gruss,
Jochen


----------



## viel_keine_Ahnung (5. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Fische im Miniteich - was geht, was geht nicht*



> Elassoma Evergladei
> 
> Überwinterung in einem Aquarium, im kühlen Raum, ohne Heizung und Technik, Wasserwechsel wöchentlich etwa 40%
> 
> ...



Hallo Jochen,

heißt das, wenn ich in meinem Weinfass z.B. 3-5 solcher kleinen Kollegen einsetzen würde, käme ich im Winter mit nem kleinen (wie klein??) Aqarium (in dem Fall quasi nur als Wasserbecken) hin?

Im Keller oder wie kalt ist kalt bei dir?

Wäre das ein Ansatz in den ich mich mal näher einarbeiten könnte??

Gruß Olav


----------



## jochen (5. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Fische im Miniteich - was geht, was geht nicht*

Hallo Olav,

diese Tiere kommen  bei 12-16 °C und teilweise noch tiefer problemlos über den Winter.
Am besten ein Platz auf einer Fensterbank , damit erspart man sich die Beleuchtung für die Bepflanzung.

Man kann sie auch in normaler Wohnzimmertemperatur uberwintern, allerdings fördert eine kältere Überwinterung das Ablaichen im nächsten Jahr, welches für mich ein Anzeichen ist, das diese Fische eben lieber bei 12-16 °C. überwintern.
Es entspricht auch die Temperatur in ihren natürlichen Habitaten in der kalten Jahreszeit.

Das Becken sollte verkrautet sein mit zB. __ Hornkraut, Najas oder Javamoos. (also feinfiedrige Pflanzen),
getrocknetes Buchen, - oder Eichenlaub dient als Platz für Verstecke.
Holz (Moorkien) zB, kann man ebenfalls einbringen.

Grösse geht schon ab 12 Liter für zwei Paare, ein 25 Liter Becken (40x25x25) ist ideal,
mein Kumpel überwinterte in 45 Ltr. (50x30x30)

Spezielle Wasserparameter spielen keine Rolle, natürlich sollte die Wasserqualtität in Ordnung gehalten werden, eben durch die Wasserwechsel.

Es muss nicht gefiltert werden, dazu reich der üppige Pflanzenwuchs,
wenn gefiltert wird dann nur mit wenig Strömung.

Ganz wichtig ist das diese Tiere Lebendfutter benötigen (Artemiazucht ist kein Hexenwerk) wenige Fische dieser Art gehen aber auch an Frostfutter.

Hier mal ein Video einer anderen Ellasoma Art, kannst ja darin sehen wie es eingerichtet werden sollte.

http://www.youtube.com/user/wp3d#p/u/21/19eBsmjpIIg

Werner ein User hier im Forum (schreibt glaub ich unter wp-3d, und habe gerade gesehen das Video kommt auch von ihm.) hatte diese Tiere mal angeboten, vielleicht kannst du dich mit ihm in Verbindung setzen,
vielleicht schreibt er ja auch einige Zeilen hier im Thema.

In der Fachzeitschrift "Amazonas" Nr. 30  ein Fachmagazin für Aquarianer schrieben Frank Strozyk und Markus Schulz einen sehr guten Artikel über E. evergladei.

wenn du dich wirklich für diese Fische interessiert, würde ich mir an deiner Stelle diese Ausgabe holen...

http://www.amazonas-magazin.de/Produktinformation.790.0.html?&tt_products=2864

ich hoffe das wird nicht als Werbung angesehen...

Gruss,
Jochen.


----------



## Christine (5. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Fische im Miniteich - was geht, was geht nicht*



jochen schrieb:


> ich hoffe das wird nicht als Werbung angesehen...



[OT]Hallo Jochen, da ich mal davon ausgehe, dass Du weder der Verleger noch der Verkäufer des Magazins bist, ist das o.k.. Verbotene Werbung im Sinne des Forums ist Eigenwerbung für Deine Produkte oder Deinen Betrieb. Also bitte weiter im Text [/OT]


----------



## Garfield (5. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Fische im Miniteich - was geht, was geht nicht*

Hi,



> Werner ein User hier im Forum (schreibt glaub ich unter wp-3d,


Ist aber spezialisiert auf Regenbogenshiner.
Guckst du hier:
wp-3d


----------



## wp-3d (5. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Fische im Miniteich - was geht, was geht nicht*



jochen schrieb:


> vielleicht schreibt er ja auch einige Zeilen hier im Thema.
> Gruss,
> Jochen.



Hi Jochen,

was soll ich da noch schreiben,
Du hast ja schon eine ausführliche Haltungs und Zuchtanleitug gegeben.

Ein kleiner Nachtrag: 
für die Nachzucht sollte sich etwas Mulm im Becken befinden, es fördert die Entwicklung von Mikroorganissmen und wird als Nahrung für Elassomababys benötigt.

Bild:
Mörtelkübel für Elassoma, heute 16°C, an den heißen Sommertagen wurde dank Beschattung nie 28°C überschritten.


----------



## jochen (5. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Fische im Miniteich - was geht, was geht nicht*

Hallo Werner,

besten Dank für deine Zeilen und Bild,

hätte noch eine Frage dazu, 

fütterst du die Elassoma e. im Kübelteich oder reicht ihnen bei dir, was die Natur bietet?

Wenn du wieder welche anzubieten hast bitte denke an mich würde gerne mal wieder welche pflegen.

Lieber wären mir jedoch E. okefenokee, kennst du dazu Quellen, oder hast du gar noch welche?

Gruss,
Jochen.


----------



## wp-3d (5. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Fische im Miniteich - was geht, was geht nicht*

Hi Jochen,

auf die erste Frage muß ich wohl nicht antworten, siehe Video:  
Bodenmulm aus dem Kübel  Anhang anzeigen Bodenmulm [Hohe Qualität und Größe].avi

okefenokee sind sehr faul und haben uns noch nicht viel gebracht.

Von evergladai wäre etwas da, muß aber noch mit meinem Sohn abgeklärt werden.

Eine Quelle kenne ich jetzt nicht.


----------



## jochen (5. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Fische im Miniteich - was geht, was geht nicht*

Hi Werner,

gutes Video..., jepp die Frage ist damit beantwortet.

Na dann sprech mal mit deinem Sohnemann und meld dich wieder bei mir, am besten per PN.

Gruss,
Jochen


----------



## derschwarzepeter (5. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Fische im Miniteich - was geht, was geht nicht*



wp-3d schrieb:


> Ein kleiner Nachtrag:
> für die Nachzucht sollte sich etwas Mulm im Becken befinden, es fördert die Entwicklung von Mikroorganissmen und wird als Nahrung für Elassomababys benötigt.


Hi Werner!
Ja, du weisst, wovon du sprichst:
ZU sauber ist sicher nicht gut im Aquarium und auch nicht im (Mini-)Teich!
Ich hab das auch immer schöner gefunden, wenn ich in einem Urwald plötzlich ein paar Fischkinder entdeckt habe
als wenn die im sterilen Wandl ohne Bodengrund in Reih und Glied aufwachsen
und nur Artenia zu fressen bekommen. (Bin ein Tümpelfutter-Fan!)

Finde ich super, dass du und Jochen die Fahne der kleinen Barscherln hochhaltet!
Ist schon Jahre her, das ich die gezüchtet habe - 
ich glaube, ich werde mich wieder danach umsehen!

Auf Cynolebias seid ihr nicht unterwegs? (So ein Belotti ist doch ein absoluter Hammer!)
DIE müssten sich doch auch prima im Mörtelschaff wohlfühlen!


----------



## jochen (5. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Fische im Miniteich - was geht, was geht nicht*

Hi Peter,



derschwarzepeter schrieb:


> Auf Cynolebias seid ihr nicht unterwegs? (So ein Belotti ist doch ein absoluter Hammer!)
> !




nein, damit habe ich bisher noch keine Erfahrungen,

momentan bewegt sich meine Aquaristik in etwas wärmeren Regionen.

ciao,
Jochen.


----------



## goldfisch (6. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Fische im Miniteich - was geht, was geht nicht*

Hallo Peter,
Ich habe schon Suedamerikaner im 90 l Bottich versucht, aber leider keine Brut grossbekommen. Vermutlich ist mein Brunnenwasser zu hart. Vieleicht ist da eine Regentonne besser geeignet. ich weis nur nicht wie ma einen Ueberlauf hinbekommt, ohne das die Fische wegschwimmen.
Tuerken und Perser kommen mit meinem Wasser besser zurecht. Sie bleiben im Fruehnbeet auch im Winter draußen.
MfG Juergen


----------



## viel_keine_Ahnung (6. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Fische im Miniteich - was geht, was geht nicht*



jochen schrieb:


> Das Becken sollte verkrautet sein mit zB. __ Hornkraut, Najas oder Javamoos. (also feinfiedrige Pflanzen),
> getrocknetes Buchen, - oder Eichenlaub dient als Platz für Verstecke.
> Holz (Moorkien) zB, kann man ebenfalls einbringen.
> 
> ...



Hallo Jochen,
und auch Peter (Danke für die Mail),

danke für die guten Tips von euch. Der Peter hat mich jetzt "angestochen" und es juckt jetzt ein bisschen mehr evtl. doch mit Sommer/Winter - Weinfass/Aquarium anzufangen.

Aber ich würde da zu Beginn mal im kleinen Rahmen ablaufen lassen. Das mit den 2 Pärchen wäre ja mal was. Dann ist auch alles groß genug.

Zu deiner Ausführung aber nochmal ne Frage:

Was ist da so los beim Werner im Becken (Video von ihm)? Heißt da lebt genug, um die Fische zu füttern? Und was ist das für ein Boden worin das alles so krabbelt?? Woraus besteht so etwas?

Und heißt das, ich müsste im Sommer im Weinfass auch einen solchen Boden einrichten?
Hab ja bisher nur __ Schnecken und eigentl. gar keinen speziellen Boden (nur Steine).
Und was passiert in so einem Aqarium im Sommer, wenn ich die Fische "mit raus" nehme??

Danke euch noch mal und werde mir dann mal einiges an Lektüre holen.

Wäre es eigentl. besser jetzt zu starten oder im Frühjar mit der "Freiluftsaison"?

Wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe (und das habe ich ja am Weinfass gemerkt - war neu dieses Jahr), brauch der Lebensraum Aquarium eine Zeit, bevor man Fische rein tun sollte....richtig???

Gruss 

Olav

......immer noch "Viel keine Ahnung"......


----------



## jochen (6. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Fische im Miniteich - was geht, was geht nicht*

Hi Jürgen,



goldfisch schrieb:


> Vieleicht ist da eine Regentonne besser geeignet. ich weis nur nicht wie ma einen Ueberlauf hinbekommt, ohne das die Fische wegschwimmen.



einfach ein Loch ca. 5cm vom oberen Rand Bohren und dieses mit Gaze oder blauer Filtermatte zustopfen,

Wasser fließt ab, und selbst die Jungbrut bleibt in der Tonne.

Gruss, Jochen


----------



## jochen (6. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Fische im Miniteich - was geht, was geht nicht*

Hi Olav,

ja das heist da lebt genug um die Fische nicht zu füttern,
das ist Mulm (bestehend aus irgendwelchen Stoffen (Gräsern, Blätter etc) der sich am Boden abgesetzt hat, langsam gammelt und sich zersetzt.
Darin leben Mikroorganismen und auch etwas grössere Tierchen (sehr einfach erklärt) die als optimale Futterzugabe für die Fische dienen.
Zusammen mit der Anflugnahrung (Insekten etc,) die im Kübel landen reicht es dann den Fischen um gut über den Sommer zu kommen.

Zur Überwinterung im Aq. würde ich persönlich Sand einbringen, Körung 0,7 - 1,2 mm,
Eichenlaub das sich dann auch zu Mulm versetzt und ein paar grösser Steine.

Im Aquarium sowie Tonne den Boden beim Wasserwechsel nicht absaugen, sondern den Mulm im Becken lassen, so bilden sich die Organismen,
zufüttern im Aq. würde ich jedoch auf jedem Fall, in der Tonne nicht.

Ich würde im Frühjahr starten, sobald kein Nachtfrost mehr zu erwarten ist,
die Fische aber nicht vor Mitte Juni einsetzen.

Vielleicht solltest du als "Unerfahrener" mit Kardinalfischen anfangen, die sind keine solchen Futterspezialisten, die lassen sich gut mit Frost,- und sogar Trockenfutter durch den Winter bringen.

Gruss,
Jochen.


----------



## viel_keine_Ahnung (6. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Fische im Miniteich - was geht, was geht nicht*

Hallo Jochen,

langsam wird es dann immer deutlicher..... Danke nochal.

Kommen dieses Mikroorganismen da "von selber" rein, bzw. sind da drin wenn man es kauft und vermehren sich dann "munter"?

Also für draußen werde ich es ja so machen, dass das Fass mit 75% Wasser diesen Winter draußen bleibt. Laut einigen Leuten hier im Forum tut das.....

Heißt ich mache das im Frühjahr "neu" (sauber, Blumen orgentlci etc.) und sezte den Mulm ein. Das System fängt dann an zu leben und etwa im Juni kauf ich mir dann 4 so kleine Kumpel.

Dann kommt im Herbst irgendwann der Umzug. Heißt, ich fang im Spätsommer an das Aquarium einzurichten (mit Sand und Pflanzen und so) und dann kommen später die Fische da rein. 

Dieses System AQ soll ich dann später - laut Peter - aber auch über den Sommer "leben" lassen..... Hier gibt es doch dann aber kein Leben im Sommer oder? Bei Sand und ohne Mulm???


Und das unerfahren brauchst du übrigens nicht in Anführungsstriche zu stellen!!!

Das passt nach wie vor....... :smoki


----------



## jochen (6. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Fische im Miniteich - was geht, was geht nicht*

Hallo Olav,

wie geschrieben,
der Mulm bildet sich auf dem Bodengrund im Fass,
aus __ Eichen oder Buchenlaub das du zu gibst,
aus den Gräsern oder sonstwas das in den Miniteich eingeweht wird,
aus den abgestorbenen Pflanzenblättern deiner Teichpflanzen, und, und, und...

wenn man das nicht biem Wasserwechsel penipel absaugt bildet sich Mulm,
Mulm wird du nicht kaufen können sondern mit Geduld von der Natur erhalten. (siehe oben)

Das Aquarium brauchst du nicht unbedingt im Sommer durchlaufen lassen, aber wenn du es machst ist das natürlich ideal,
da du dann immer einen richtig schönen Vorrat an Mikroorganismen im Aq. hast, von dem sich solche Nahrungsspezialisten wie es nun mal Elassoma Evergladei sind, zum Teil ernähren können.

Wie schon in meinen Beitrag vorher geschrieben, würde ich dir nicht als Anfänger raten mit solchen Fischen zu beginnen, sondern mit etwas einfacherem...

Endler Guppys,
Kardinalfische,

bei diesen Fischen kannst du dich fürs Erste auf die Haltung und Pflege konzentrieren, und beim Futter reicht Trockenfutter oder im günstigen Fall Frostfutter.

Wenns den unbedingt die evergladeis sein sollen, solltest du etwas üben...
zB. wie man sicher Artemianauplien zum Schlüpfen bringt,
das wäre ein Futter das sie bestimmt nehmen, und gut ernährt.

Aber bitte vorher die Futterzubereitung üben, nicht erst wenn du die Fische schon hast.
Wie man die Nauplien zum Schlüpfen bringt, informierst du dich am besten im Netz, da gibt es etlich gute Seiten dazu.

Gruss,
Jochen.


----------



## derschwarzepeter (6. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Fische im Miniteich - was geht, was geht nicht*



jochen schrieb:


> ... würde ich dir nicht als Anfänger raten mit solchen Fischen zu beginnen, sondern mit etwas einfacherem...
> 
> Endler Guppys,
> Kardinalfische,
> ...


Hallo Olav!
Der Jochen spricht wahre Worte gelassen aus:
Du hast sicher mehr Freude und Erfolgserlebnisse, 
wenn du NICHT gleich mit den Elassomas beginnst - dafür sollte man schon ein bissi fortgeschritten sein.

Abgesehen davon zeigst du erste zarte Infektionserscheinungen von Aquaritis,
die in vielen Fällen langwierige Verläufe bis zur Unheilbarkeit mit sich bringt.
Du solltest dir ein entsprechendes Buch kaufen, das dir SICHER gut weiterhelfen wird!
Nachdem sehr viel Schrott am Markt ist (manches ist schlicht verkappte Werbung),
rate ich dir zum "Mergus Aquarienatlas (Band 1)":
DER deckt deine Fragen schön ab (das Forum gibt´s ja auch noch)
und stellt dir mehrere hundert Fischarten (die häufigsten halt) in Wort und Bild vor.
Wenn du das gelesen hast, wirst du nicht mehr an Goldfische denken,
wetten?


----------



## goldfisch (7. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Fische im Miniteich - was geht, was geht nicht*



jochen schrieb:


> Hi Jürgen,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hallo Jochen,

das habe ich im meiner Minikaskade aus Miniteich, drei Kübeln und der eingegrabenen Badewanne gemacht. Dort lasse ich Brunnenwasser nachlaufen und nach dem letzten über ein Rohr versickern.Therotetisch kann ich auch im Kreislauf pumpen. Sind dann immerhin fast 1000 l insgesamt. So kann ich die Fischarten trennen . Die Überläufe haben sich aber nicht bewährt, da ständig zugesetzt und dann läuft es trotzdem über. 

Genauso im Pflanzenkübel  eine Reihe viele kleine Löcher ringsherum. Wenn es richtig schüttet läuft es über den Rand. Mir schwebt ein mind. 10 cm Gitter als Abschluss um den ganzen Rand herum vor. Soll aber auch  Aussehen haben. 

mfg Jürgen


----------



## jochen (7. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Fische im Miniteich - was geht, was geht nicht*

Hallo Jürgen,

jepp so wie du es gemacht hast mit vielen kleinen Löchern am oberen Rand hatte ich es auch einmal, mit dem selben negativen Ergebnis wie bei dir.

Ich züchte Mückenlarven in 200 ltr Regentonnen,
da hab ich drei Löcher mit 5cm Durchmesser mit einem Kreisbohrer in den oberen drittel gebohrt,
diese mit grober blauer Filtermatte zugestopft,
die Filtermatte drücke ich wenn es zeitlich geht, einmal am Tag im Kübel aus, und schwenke sie nochmal durch die Tonne, dauert ca. 20 sec pro Auslass,
funktioniert bis jetzt ganz gut.

Das mit dem Gitter wie du es vor hast ist eine gute Idee,
bei mir hat das Aussehen der Tonnen (Mückenlarvenzucht) allerdings nichts primäres...

MfG,
Jochen


----------



## viel_keine_Ahnung (10. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Fische im Miniteich - was geht, was geht nicht*



derschwarzepeter schrieb:


> Abgesehen davon zeigst du erste zarte Infektionserscheinungen von Aquaritis,
> die in vielen Fällen langwierige Verläufe bis zur Unheilbarkeit mit sich bringt.




So, ich glaube es ist tatsächlich so gekommen...... Ihr habt es "geschafft"......

Die Geburtstagsliste ist quasi fertig 

Buch und AQ zunächst und dann werden wir mal mit der Erstellung des Lebensraums starten. Das mit den Fischen werde ich auch so angehen wie ihr gesagt habt....langsam und einfach beginnen.

Das Fass werde ich dann im Herbst langsam mit dem Mulm vorbereiten und dann "schaun mer ma"......

Ich werde euch dann wieder "löchern"......vor Allem, wenn's nicht so klappt


----------



## Vechtaraner (10. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Fische im Miniteich - was geht, was geht nicht*

Hallo
Vorweg,ich habe jetzt nicht alle 10 Seiten bzw. jeden einzelnen Beitrag hier zum Thema gelesen ,sondern nur überflogen.
Ich war bis letztes Jahr gute 30 Jahre Aquarianer und habe während dieser Zeit diverse Fische in den Sommermonaten auch draussen gehalten.Mal mit mehr mal mit weniger Erfolg.
Wie hier schon erwähnt lassen sich diverse Lebendgebärende vom Frühjahr bis zum Herbst sehr gut auch in kleineren Teichen halten.Das öfter erwähnte zügigere Wachstum und die Farbenvielfalt/pracht haben ganz natürliche Ursachen!
Zum einen ist es das Futter welches sich in jeden kleinen Teich früher oder später ansiedelt(nicht umsonst gehen viel Aquarianer "Tümpeln) und zum anderen die Sonne selbst!
Keine Lampe,Röhre oder HQI Strahler kann das Sonnenlicht ersetzen und schon garnicht die damit verbundene Wirkung auf den Fischkörper selbst.Der ganze Kreislauf fährt auf auf ein Potential der in einem Aquarium meist nie oder nur sehr selten und auch dann zumeist nur kurzfristig erreicht/anhält.

Das wichtigste ist es den Fisch   l a n g s a m  auf die neuen Lebensbedingungen vorzubereiten.Das fängt mit der Temperaturabsenkung und Wasserumstellung an und hört nicht zuletzt bei der Futterumstellung auf.
Ein Fisch(ganz gleich welcher) aus dem Aquarium Zuhause beim Händler oder sogar aus einem anderen Teich gefangen sollte man nicht einfach in das neue Domizil "hineinschütten".

Bereits erwähnt wurde auch daß (wie ich finde selbstverständlich) der Teich in seiner Größe dem Ansprüchen der jeweilligen Art welche man darin halten will anzupassen ist um eine möglichst naturgetreue Lebensbedingung zu schaffen.
Eine schwimmfreudige Art wird sich in einen Maurerkübel der dazu noch schön bepflanzt auf der Terasse oder dem Balkon steht ganz sicher nicht optimal untergebracht sehen.
In solchen Behältern kann man zum Beispiel ganz gut Zwerggarnelen halten.

Ich persönlich würde in Maurerkübeln keine Fische halten,nicht einmal die Elassoma everglade,okefenokee o.ä.Das dies möglich ist will ich nicht abstreiten,es gibt dazu ja unzählige Threads im www.nur lässt sich meiner Meinung nach in solch ein Teil sehr schwierig ein natürliches Gleichgewicht erstellen und halten.

Mein Favorit für kleine Teiche (nicht Kübel) sind im übrigen die Rainbow Darter wie zum Beispiel Etheostoma caeruleum.Letzteren habe über mehrere Jahre erfolgreich das ganze Jahr über im Teich halten können.
Die Rainbow Darter stellen keine hohen Ansprüche,sie sehen wunderschön aus(ok hauptsächlich die Männchen) und benötigen lediglich Kies mit ein paar größeren Steinen als Versteckmöglichkeiten.Auf Pflanzen kann/sollte gut verzichtet werden,da diese in erster Linie ein Stressfaktor sind(hinter jeden "Busch" könnte sich ein Fressfeind verstecken).
Die Beobachtungen an ihnen sind  einfach und wie ich finde immer wieder fazinierend.

Ich merke gerade dass ich etwas abschweiffe Sorry.

Ich weiss nun nicht in wie weit die Erfahrungen bezgl. des jenigen sind welche sich mit den Gedanken anfreudet in einem (Weinfass?) Fische zu halten.Ich neige jedoch insofern nicht wenigsten als Aquarianer vorbelastet davon abzuraten.
Je kleiner ein Wasserbehälter umso schwieriger wird es darin ein natürliches Gleichgewicht zu halten.Für einen "Anfänger" sind dort Rückschläge in jeglicher Hinsicht vorprogrammiert.
Aus diesem Grunde halte ich auch die 54L Standardaquarien welche immer wieder als Einstiegs/Änfängerbecken angepriesen werden für völlig ungeeignet!

Fazit: je größer der Teich bzw. das Behältnis umso leichter ist es für den Neueinsteiger.
Wenier Rückschläge(egal welcher Art)  gleich weniger Frust,je mehr Spaß man daran hat umso mehr wächst man auch damit zusammen.

Ich möchte nicht zum Schluß erwähnen daß ich in Sachen Teich auch auf Neuland stoße.
Ich habe zwar seit 10 Jahren eine Pfütze mit ca.200l im Garten in der ich auch die besagten Etheostoma lange hielt,sowie diverse Pools bzw. Planschbecken immer mal wieder zweckentfremdet,Die kleinen Teiche welche ich mir dieses Jahr zugelegt habe sind aber trotzdem  noch absolutes Neuland für mich.Ich bitte daher etwaige Teichprofis um etwas Nachsicht fall´s ich zuviel aus der Aquaristik abgeleitet haben sollte.

Gruß vom Vechtaraner


----------



## jochen (10. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Fische im Miniteich - was geht, was geht nicht*

Hi Vechtaraner,

guter Beitrag...

nur das widerspricht sich gewaltig...



Vechtaraner schrieb:


> Eine schwimmfreudige Art wird sich in einen Maurerkübel der dazu noch schön bepflanzt auf der Terasse oder dem Balkon steht ganz sicher nicht optimal untergebracht sehen.
> In solchen Behältern kann man zum Beispiel ganz gut Zwerggarnelen halten.
> 
> Ich persönlich würde in Maurerkübeln keine Fische halten,nicht einmal die Elassoma everglade,okefenokee o.ä.Das dies möglich ist will ich nicht abstreiten,es gibt dazu ja unzählige Threads im www.nur lässt sich meiner Meinung nach in solch ein Teil sehr schwierig ein natürliches Gleichgewicht erstellen und halten.



Du würdest Zwerggarnelen im bepflanzten Kübel halten, rätst aber ab Elassoma Arten darin zu halten.


Meine Meinung dazu,

Elassoma Arten (im Vergleich zu Zwerggarnelen) stecken es viel besser weg, wenn sich kein unbedingtes Gleichgewicht, wie du es nennst im Kübel bildet.
Garnelen sind in vielfacher Weise heikler als diese Fische,
schon alleine sollte man sie mit etwas Strömung halten, da sie viel mehr sauerstoffbedürftiger als Ellasoma sind.
Desweiteren haben sie einen weitaus höheren Bewegungsdrang (schwimmfreudiger) als Ellasoma
Ellasoma Arten leben in tümpelartigen, stark veralgten und verkrauteten wenn möglich stehenden Gewässern, eben wie ne Maurerbütt...

Das mit den 58 ltr.als Minimum in der Aquaristik war einmal, aber das ist Ansichtssache,
man kann auch über den Tellerrand schauen (meine ich nicht ironisch oder beleidigend sondern als Rat) und sich mit guter Nanoaquaristik beschäftigen.

Denke ich weiss was du willst, und dabei bin ich ganz deiner Meinung, viele Aquarianer fangen mit viel zu kleinen anstatt grossen Aquarien an, und werden dabei der Lage nicht Herr. (ist leider beim Hobby Gartenteich genauso...)

Wenn man sich aber ein wenig mit der Nanoaquaristik beschäftigt, und vorher schon über Jahre hinweg Aquarianer war, gelingt das sehr gut.
Natürlich immer nur mit geeigneten Fischen, und die gibt es.

Mit freundlichen Gruss,
Jochen.


----------



## Vechtaraner (10. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Fische im Miniteich - was geht, was geht nicht*

Hallo Jochen
Du hast recht,ich habe mich da misverständlich ausgedrückt.

Ich kenne mich mit den Zwerggarnelen auch nicht sooo gut aus.Ich hielt mal eine kurze zeitlang white Pearl und red Fire(also die unkompliziertesten),Ich kann mich jedoch daran erinnern dass es auch bei den Garnelen sehr empfindliche Arten gibt.Ob diese nun zu den Zwerggarnelen gehören kann ich nicht sagen,aber es wäre gut möglich.
Von daher muss ich meinen vorigen Beitrag revidieren und die Empfehlung seitens der Zwerggarnelen als falsch deklarieren!

Du scheinst meinen Beitrag aber denoch richtig verstanden zu haben.

Mit der Nanoaquaristik konnte ich mich nie so recht anfreunden,was nicht heisst das ich sie für falsch halte.Ich finde es irgendwie teilweise schon recht fazinierend(gerade in der Meerwasserabteilung) was sich da in kleinsten Behältnisen fabrizieren lässt.
Aquaristisch war ich jedoch zum größten Teil in der Großfischsparte wieder zu finden.
Cichla monoculus,diverse Channa und andere __ Raubfische waren mein Steckenpferd.
Aber dass ist auch wieder ein anderes Thema.

Gruß vom Vechtaraner


----------



## jochen (10. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Fische im Miniteich - was geht, was geht nicht*

Hi Vechtaraner,

schon klar, die Aquaristik ist so vielfältig, und alles kann und möchte ich auch nicht machen,
wobei meine Favoriten die bei uns schwimmen auch etwas grössere Becken benötigen. (Altum und Wildformscalare)

Schaue aber auch gerne bei meinen Kumpels vorbei die über Jahre Nanoaquaristik betreiben.

Zum Thema,

ich möchte nochmals betonen das es viel einfacher ist in einem grossen Teich Fische zu halten als in kleinen Pfützen.
Anfänger möchte ich immer raten, je mehr Volumen der Teich/Aquarium um so einfacher die Haltung!...

Alles andere könnte bei Unerfahrenen fatal enden.

Es macht aber auch unheimlich viel Spass, wenn man Erfahrung hat, sich an kleine Becken/Teiche heran tastet, darüber diskutiert, und wenn man dann soweit ist, seine Praxis mit dem anderen austauscht.

Mit freundlichen Gruss,
Jochen.


----------



## Winnie62 (30. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Fische im Miniteich - was geht, was geht nicht*

Hiho

ich schreib hier nochmal kurz was rein. Da ich für die *Zitierfunktion* zu doof bin, hoffe ich das die Info den richtigen erreicht.

Ich habe hier gelesen, das jemand für die Teichfische aus dem Sommer ein Winterquartier einrichten will. Natürlich ist es gut wenn das Aquarium das ganze Jahr weiterläuft.

Aber wenn man den Mulm aus dem Teich bzw. dem Teichfilter ins Aqua einbringt brauchts keine Einlaufphase. Das Aqua wäre direkt zu besetzen. 

Im Frühjahr kann man den Mulm wieder in den Teich ausbringen mit dem gleichen Effekt.

Dieser Tipp ist allerdings auch nur für versierte Aquarianer gültig, die beim schnellen Blick schon erkennen wenns klemmt und dann nicht erst im Forum nachfragen müssen.

Liebe Grüße
Winnie


----------



## viel_keine_Ahnung (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: Fische im Miniteich - was geht, was geht nicht*

Hallo ihr,

wollte mich nach langer Zeit noch mal zu Wort melden und euch ein bisschen was von meiner Entscheidung und meinem Handeln erzählen.

Wie ich damals schon bemerkt hatte, habt ihr mich halt angesteckt mit dem Virus.


Also habe ich mich mit Literatur versorgt, den Winter über geplant und dann ging es Anfang Mai los.

Also ich habe das Fass (früh im Jahr) mit neuen Pflanzen versehen (also die, die nicht winterhart sind - Wasserhyazinthe, __ Krebsschere (neu) und __ Hornkraut). zusätzlich habe ich mir ein paar __ Schnecken gekauft und dann gewartet :beten bis das Wasser ENDLICH wärmer wurde.

Dann habe ich mit 4 Bitterlingen angefangen, die ich (wie vom Händler prophezeit) 4 Wochen nicht gesehen habe. 

Dann habe ich im abstand von 2 Wochen (ebenfalls ne Empfehlung vom Händler) 2 mal 5 Kardinalfische eingesetzt. 5 "normale" und 5 goldene.

Bei den Goldenen hatte ich wohl einen dabei, der nicht gesund war, denn den habe ich schon ab den kommenden Tag nicht mehr "gefunden" 

Das ganze "System" läuft super!!!! Ich habe einen 2. Mini aufgestellt. In diesem gedeiht das Futter (neben der Regentonne im Garten) und!!!!!!! ich habe seit dem Wochenende Nachwuchs. 

Dadurch, dass ich das Pärchen nicht vereinzelt habe, schwammen die Kleinen also im Haifischbecken so rum :hai

Ich also wieder zum Händler und da habe ich mir ein Aufzuchtbecken mit Netzt gekauft. 7 Stück habe ich "abfischen" können und warte jetzt auf reges Wachstum!!!

Da das dann alles was eng werden könnte, habe ich schon mit dem Händler gesprochen.....zwecks Auslagerung!!!

Er freut sich auf nen paar Kardinäle und etwa 30-50 Posthornschnecken 


Also soviel dazu...... ja ich weiß - Fische gehören nicht in den Mini 

Aber ehrlich?? Ich denke die haben es hier besser, als viele andere Fische in den versch. Aquarien!!!! 


Also, bis bald mal....

Olav


----------



## derschwarzepeter (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: Fische im Miniteich - was geht, was geht nicht*

Hi Olav!
Du betreibst ein Freiluftaquarium
und kann - wien man sieht - durchaus gut klappen.
Die Bitterlinge hätte ich mir verkniffen (die gehören in DEUTLICH größere Gewässer),
aber für die Kardinale ist das ein durchaus brauchbarer Lebensraum,
in dem die prächtig gedeihen werden.

Hättest du dir die Bitterlinge beim Händler gelassen (der bietet nahezu NIE uneigennützige "Beratung"!), 
dann wären die jungen Kardinale problemlos gemeinsam mit den Alttieren groß geworden
und die Futterfrage hätte die Natur gelöst - so wie du´s jetzt machst, wird´s schwieriger.
Wenn du deine Nachzucht dann nicht nur als Futterfische loswerden willst,
solltest du aber nächstes Jahr UNBEDINGT nur EINE (Zucht-)Form einsetzen,
denn du wirst ja auch leichter reinrassige Schäferhunde los,
als Schäfer-Pisch-Pudel-Dackel-Terriere. 

ACHTUNG:
Abfischen, solange die Kardinale noch aktiv sind;
wird´s zu kalt, sind die sehr versteckt und schwierig zu erwischen!


----------



## viel_keine_Ahnung (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: Fische im Miniteich - was geht, was geht nicht*

Hallo Peter,

danke für dein Feedback, immer mal gut die Meinung von jemand Anderem zu hören.

Hatte da allerdings in meinen "Winterrecherchen" nen bisschen was anderes gelesen:



> Die Bitterlinge hätte ich mir verkniffen (die gehören in DEUTLICH größere Gewässer),



U.a. steht im Mergus zu Bitterlingen:
Wassertemp.: 5-24° (das heißt, dass die Temp. Schwankungen im Mini gut vertragen werden können)

Beckenlänge: 60cm!!! (die Wassermenge habe ich auch im Mini - also war ich "überzeugt", daß das gut geht mit den "Jungs")

Jetzt sagst du: DEUTLICH größer   

Naja.....mal sehen. Meinst du die kann ich unten drin lassen im Winter - unterm Eis oder soll ich sie auch mit abfischen??


Dann:


> dann wären die jungen Kardinale problemlos gemeinsam mit den Alttieren groß geworden
> und die Futterfrage hätte die Natur gelöst - so wie du´s jetzt machst, wird´s schwieriger.



Nach meinem (enormen) Wissen  fressen die Kardinäle aber auch ihre Jungen (sehen ja auch aus wie Mückenlarven), daher soll man das Pärchen nach dem Laichen unbedingt abfischen...... 
Denkst du es sind "nur" die Bitterlinge???


Und:


> solltest du aber nächstes Jahr UNBEDINGT nur EINE (Zucht-)Form einsetzen,



War ja überhaupt keine Absicht, dass mit dem "Züchten". (Fast) alle haben mich beschimpft und gesagt ich soll das mit den Fischen lassen, weil es nicht geht und so. Da habe ich ja überhaupt nicht an Nachwuchs gedacht. Die Idee war ja eher, gleiche aber doch unterschiedliche Fische zu haben.


Gruß


Olav


----------



## derschwarzepeter (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: Fische im Miniteich - was geht, was geht nicht*

Hallo Olav!
Die Bitterlinge sind schon von der Größe her (6 ... 8 cm) und vom Habitus (hochrückiger gedrungener Fisch)
einen ganz andere Liga als die kleinen, zarten Kardinale (schlanke 4 cm lange Fischchen).
Damit sind die weit eher "eingesperrt" im Miniteich (60 cm Becken für einen 8 cm-Fisch ist schon gemein!),
wo man ohnehin nur spärlich besetzen sollte - die Kardinale allein tun´s auch.

Gut genährte Kardinale fressen aus eigener Erfahrung ihre Jungen nicht.
- siehe auch hier:
_Die Elterntiere betreiben keine Brutpflege, fressen aber, wenn überhaupt, nur wenige Eier und jagen kaum Jungfische (wenn überhaupt). 
Wenn die Fische in einem Artbecken gehalten werden, braucht man sich um den Nachwuchs nicht beson*ders zu kümmern, 
man sollte im Gegenteil  Schnecken oder Garnelen im Becken haben, die einen großen Teil der Eier fressen. 
Selbst mit Laichräubern im Becken kommen ohne besonderes Jung*fischfutter immer einige Jungtiere hoch. _
Ich finde das gerade so nett, wenn die jungen mit den großen herumschwimmen
und die sind auch viel hübscher als die alten:
Drum nannte man den Kardinal auch früher "Arbeiter-Neon",
als der "richtige Neon" noch schweineteuer war!

Im Winter wird´s für beide Arten öha:
Deine Pfütze wird gnadenlos durchfrieren, wenn du nicht in Kreta wohnst.
Theoretisch könntest du die zwar im Freien heizen, 
aber ich persönlich finde das pervers.


----------



## viel_keine_Ahnung (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: Fische im Miniteich - was geht, was geht nicht*



> Damit sind die weit eher "eingesperrt" im Miniteich (60 cm Becken für einen 8 cm-Fisch ist schon gemein!),
> wo man ohnehin nur spärlich besetzen sollte - die Kardinale allein tun´s auch.
> QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## derschwarzepeter (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: Fische im Miniteich - was geht, was geht nicht*



viel_keine_Ahnung schrieb:


> Aber was ist mit dem Thema, dass die Tiere eine gewisse Zeit der "Kälte" brauchen? Das Winterquartier sollte ins Haus - sprich um die 20° - ok.?


Ideal wäre natürlich, 
wenn du dein Haus des Winters nur auf ca. 8 ... 10C heizen würdest. 

Solltest du jedoch gemütlichere Temperaturen bevorzugen,
wird das den Kardinalen sicher nicht schaden
und bei den Bitterlingen ist von artgemäßer Haltung ohnehin keine Rede mehr.


----------



## viel_keine_Ahnung (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: Fische im Miniteich - was geht, was geht nicht*



> und bei den Bitterlingen ist von artgemäßer Haltung ohnehin keine Rede mehr.



Wie sähe die denn nach deiner Meinung aus?

Großer Teich und ganzes Jahr draußen?? Gar nicht im Aquarium??


----------



## derschwarzepeter (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: Fische im Miniteich - was geht, was geht nicht*

Einheimische Fische sind schwierig im Aquarium zu halten,
da ihnen die Winterruhe fehlt,
aber auch der Teich sollte doch zumindestens mittelprächtig sein:
Mehrere m² Oberfläche und mindestens 1 m Tiefe.
sonst friert´s durch.


----------



## viel_keine_Ahnung (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: Fische im Miniteich - was geht, was geht nicht*

Hallo Peter,

du, mit wie viel Technik sollte ich denn das AQ so aufbauen?

Also es soll an Fenster, von daher gibt es wohl kein Licht, aber was ist mit Filter und Pumpe?

Denke das ich so im Anfang Sept. aufbaue, damit gegen ende Sept. die Fische rein können.......oder??


Gruß

Olav


----------



## derschwarzepeter (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: Fische im Miniteich - was geht, was geht nicht*

Hi Olav! 
Wozu willst denn jetzt plötzlich ein Aquarium?
Das Fenster ist dafür so ziemlich der ungeeigneste Ort des Hauses:

Da passt nur ein schmales und damit kleines Becken hin,
das dem Öffnen des Fensters dauerhaft im Weg ist,
die Pflanzen drehen die Blätter sich vom Betrachter weg, 
die Fische schwimmen als lebende Röntgenbilder herum,
die Helligkeit schwankt zwischen zu hell und zu dunkel
und die Temperaturen zwischen zu kalt und zu warm;
für einhemische Fische ganz besonders letzteres.
Die erforderliche Technik richtet sich nach der Besatzdichte:
Bei artgerechtem Besatz brauchst du gar nichts außer einer Beleuchtung mit Schaltuhr;
wird´s eine Menagerie, brauchst du unbedingt einen kräftigen Filter,
den du regelmäßig während des Teilwasserwechsels säubern musst,


----------



## viel_keine_Ahnung (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: Fische im Miniteich - was geht, was geht nicht*



> Wozu willst denn jetzt plötzlich ein Aquarium?
> Das Fenster ist dafür so ziemlich der ungeeigneste Ort des Hauses:


Na ich muss doch die Kardinäle im Winter rein holen......

Ich meinte auch nicht auf die Fensterbank (schmal und im Weg), sondern vor's Fenster, da ich dachte das Tageslicht regelt es......

Rein sollen da die 8 "großen" und je nach Überlebenden kleinen Kardinäle.


----------



## derschwarzepeter (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: Fische im Miniteich - was geht, was geht nicht*

Ach so,
die Kardinäle!
Aber es bleibt leider eine Tatsache:
Das Fenster ist dafür so ziemlich der ungeeigneste Ort des Hauses.

Such einen Platz in einem *dunklen *Bereich der Wohnung 
und häng eine Schreibtischbeleuchtung mit Sparlampe an einer Schaltuhr (min. 10 bis max. 14 Stunden)
über ein eingerichtetes Becken 50x30x30 cm (besser mehr - weniger Probleme).
Mehr brauchst du nicht und das wird nicht nur prächtig funktionieren,
sondern du wirst fast traurig sein, wenn die Fische im Frühling wieder in den Teich kommen!


----------



## viel_keine_Ahnung (13. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Fische im Miniteich - was geht, was geht nicht*

Hallo!

Wollte mich nach einiger Zeit "nur lesen" doch noch mal selber melden und was "übers Jahr" erzählen..... 

Also, das mit den Kardinälen im "Tümpel" war riesig!!!!!

Ich habe wie gesagt 2 Arten a 5 Tieren eingesetzt. Von beiden hat es je 1 Tier nicht geschafft.

Die andern 8 sind jetzt mit ca. 70!!!!!! Kids im AQ und morgen bringe ich die "Zucht" zu einem Händler......zum Weiterverkauf (leider weiß ich sonst nix mit den reinrassigen Tierchen anzufangen)........

Es war also quasi super...... Außerdem habe ich darüber jetzt noch mit einem AQ angefangen.......was auch super Spaß macht 



Der Teich ist jetzt dann hoffentlich winterfest...... Mit Styropor und Folie und und und...... Da sind die Bitterlinge ja noch drin und haben sich soweit auch (sehr) wohl gefühlt!!!!


Also.... So Long...... Und immer wieder


----------



## sabine42 (17. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Fische im Miniteich - was geht, was geht nicht*

HI,

ich habe gerade be der Gassirunde mit meinen Hunden 3 kleine Goldfische aus eine "Pfütze" gerettet.
Glücklicherweise hatte ich "Kackbeutel" dabei und habe die 3 mitgenommen, sonst wären sie an Wassermangel eingegangen.
Nun schwimmen sie in meinen Miniteich, der ja eigentlich fischlos bleiben sollte.
Vielleicht überleben sie es, mal abwarten, und ob ich sie behalte?

Muß ich jetzt Fischfutter kaufen oder reicht denen was in meinem Fass so drin ist?

Gruß SAbine


----------



## Wuzzel (17. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Fische im Miniteich - was geht, was geht nicht*

Hi Sabine, wenn die tatsächlich in einem Teich waren der nboch kleiner ist als 120 liter, dann hast Du mit der Umsiedlung in Deinen viel zu kleinen Teich die Tiere nicht gerettet, sondern Ihr Leiden verlängert. 
Setzt die bitte in einen geeigneten Teich bevor der Winter richtig loslegt. 

Wie kann man sich das vorstellen. War da einfach so im Wald oder auf ner Wiese ne Pfütze mit drei Goldfischen ? oder wo hast Du die gefunden ? 

Gruß Wuzzel


----------



## sabine42 (17. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Fische im Miniteich - was geht, was geht nicht*

Hallo,

das ist eine Miniquelle, bzw. Schlammloch. Aktueller Durchmesser 10cm, 2cm tief.... Im Frühjahr ist es manchmal größer, da sind dann auch Kaulquappen drin.
 Meine Hunde trinken da manchmal raus und als wir daran vorbei kamen, sah ich 3 orange Flecken drin, da habe ich dann mal genauer geschaut und die 3 "gerettet".

Gruß Sabine


----------



## Wuzzel (17. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Fische im Miniteich - was geht, was geht nicht*

Das beste wird sein Du gibst Sie rasch in einen geeigneten Teich, oder in ein etwas größeres Gefäss im frostfreien Innenraum (Temperaturen langsam anpassen = über Tage immer etwas erhöhen). Möglichst schnell, bevor der Winter richtig loslegt.

Gruß 
Wuzzel


----------



## Kröte (10. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Fische im Miniteich - was geht, was geht nicht*

Wenn ich mit meinem Hund spazieren gehe, stoße ich auch des öfteren auf kleine Tümpel, die viel mehr einer Pfütze entsprechen, die Fische, __ Frösche etc. beherbergen. Ist es in Ordnung, wenn ich die Fische einfach "umsetze" in einen der naheliegenden Seen/Teiche?


----------



## Doc (10. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Fische im Miniteich - was geht, was geht nicht*

Von was für "Tümpeln" reden wir denn? Fotos? 
Müsstest Du denke ich mit z.B. einem Förster abklären ... wenn dort die entsprechenden Tiere leben, wirds wohl klappen


----------



## Christine (10. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Fische im Miniteich - was geht, was geht nicht*

Hallo,

wahrscheinlich eher nicht, da die Fische wahrscheinlich weder in dem Tümpel noch in dem größeren Gewässer etwas zu suchen haben. Insbesondere wenn es sich um eindeutig um Zierfische wie z.B. Goldfische handelt, sollten sie aus der Natur entfernt werden. Und das vermutlich nur von jemandem mit entsprechender Berechtigung.

Für die __ Frösche und andere Amphibien gilt definitiv "NEIN".


----------



## Nymphaion (10. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Fische im Miniteich - was geht, was geht nicht*

Manche Amphibien benötigen temporäre Kleinstgewässer (z.B. Pfützen) zum Laichen. Wenn man sie in ein größeres Gewässer umquartiert können sie sich dort nicht fortpflanzen.


----------



## Schwabenteich (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Fische im Miniteich - was geht, was geht nicht*

Soo, jetzt habe ich mich durch die zwölf Seiten dieses Threads quergelesen und überlege, meine Kardinalsfische im Sommer in den Miniteich zu setzen. Ab welcher Wassertemperatur kann der Wechsel denn stattfinden? Aktuell sind im Aquarium 20 Grad.

Gruß

Christine


----------



## Winnie62 (5. Mai 2012)

*AW: Fische im Miniteich - was geht, was geht nicht*

Wird dein Aquarium geheizt?

Ich habe seit Februar meine Guppies ungeheizt gehalten, d.h. Nachttemperaturen um 16°. Sie sind jetzt draussen und haben keinerlei Probleme.

Wenn die Kardinälchen 20° gewohnt sind, würde ich sie erst dann in den Teich setzen wenn dieser auch 20° hat, nachts mindestens 18°.

Ich gehe jetzt davon aus das du erfahrene Aquarianerin bist die weiß was sie da macht.

Liebe Grüße
Winnie


----------



## Schwabenteich (5. Mai 2012)

*AW: Fische im Miniteich - was geht, was geht nicht*

Das Aquarium wird nicht beheizt, hat aber einen gut schliessenden Deckel, der die Wärme der Lampe gut einschliesst, was tagsüber die Temperatur nach oben treibt. Im Moment würde ich sie sowieso noch nicht umquartieren, der Teich ist erst recht frisch eingerichtet und muss noch einfahren. Wasserwerte habe ich deshalb noch nicht gemessen.

Gruß

Christine

Edita: was für ein Glück, dass noch ein leeres Becken im Keller steht. Das wird jetzt als "Abhärtungsbecken" für die Kardinälchen eingerichtet.


----------



## zahnfee (5. Mai 2012)

*AW: Fische im Miniteich - was geht, was geht nicht*

Hallo Christine!

Ich habe auch überlegt meine Kardinälchen in den Teich zu setzen, hab aber Bedenken, dass das Wasser tagsüber zu warm wird. Über meinen Teich habe ich ein Sonnensegel gespannt, aber die Wassertemperatur lag letzte Woche schon bei 22 Grad. Mini´s heizen sich halt schnell auf und im Sommer wirds noch wärmer. Mein Makropodenmännchen verträgt die Temperaturschwankungen super. Soweit ich weiß, sollten die Kardinälchen aber nicht dauerhaft über 23 Grad gehalten werden.  Was meinst du?


----------



## Schwabenteich (5. Mai 2012)

*AW: Fische im Miniteich - was geht, was geht nicht*

Der Grund für die geplante Auslagerung ist in der Tat die Temperatur (zwar habe ich irgendwo gelesen, dass Kardinälchen doch nicht soo temperaturempfindlich sind) weil es im Sommer auch im ungeheizten Aquarium meiner Ansicht nach einfach zu warm für diese Fische wird. Wie sehen denn die Wassertemperaturen in Deinem Mini bei Nacht aus? Aktuell hat es bei uns Nachts um die 8 Grad - da sollte auch die Temperatur im Teich wieder runter gehen. Außerdem gehe ich davon aus, dass die Temperaturen im durchschnittlichen deutschen Sommer nicht so häufig Spitzenwerte erreichen. Mit einem Luftausströmer, genügend Schwimmblattpflanzen und regelmässig Frischwasser dürfte es meiner Ansicht nach funktionieren. 

Gruß

Christine


----------



## zahnfee (5. Mai 2012)

*AW: Fische im Miniteich - was geht, was geht nicht*

Nachts gehen die Temperaturen auf jeden Fall runter, kann dir aber net sagen wie weit. Ich werde auf jeden Fall nochmal messen, wenn´s wieder warm wird. Im Moment regnets und das Wasser hat 14 Grad. 
In meinem Aquarium (unbeheitzt) sind meistens 18 Grad, höchstens 20 Grad und 15 Grad die unterste Grenze. 
Ich hab übrigens Schleierkardinälchen.


----------



## Schwabenteich (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: Fische im Miniteich - was geht, was geht nicht*

Habe gerade Wasserwerte gemessen: alles top, bis auf den pH - das Wasser im Teich hat pH 8 (wie das Regenwasser auch) Fische dürften sich da bis auf weiteres nicht wohl fühlen 

Gruß

Christine


----------



## Schwabenteich (27. Mai 2012)

*AW: Fische im Miniteich - was geht, was geht nicht*

Heute habe ich es gewagt: die Kardinälchen sind in den Teich umgezogen. Sie haben seit Anfang Mai im unbeheizten, unbeleuchteten Ausweichaquarium gewohnt, um sich langsam an niedrigere Wassertemperaturen zu gewöhnen. Jetzt hoffe ich natürlich, dass sie sich im neuen Zuhause wohl fühlen werden. Für ausreichend Lebendfutter haben die Stechmücken in den letzen Tagen netterweise schon gesorgt.

Gruß

Christine


----------



## zahnfee (27. Mai 2012)

*AW: Fische im Miniteich - was geht, was geht nicht*

Die fühlen sich bestimmt genauso wohl wie meine. Würde mich über Fotos freuen.


----------



## Schwabenteich (28. Mai 2012)

*AW: Fische im Miniteich - was geht, was geht nicht*

Hallo Sindy, im Moment sind die Kardinälchen noch etwas verwirrt und verstecken sich am Grund hinter den Pflanzkörben. Wenn es heute sonnig wird, kommen sie hoffentlich hoch und lassen sich zählen  Ach ja, der pH ist inzwischen auf ca. 7,5 runter gegangen, der Teich "lebt" also.

Gruß

Christine


----------



## viel_keine_Ahnung (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: Fische im Miniteich - was geht, was geht nicht*

Hallo ihr Beiden (im Chat verbliebenen),


ich weiß nicht wie weit ihr diese Diskussion zurück verfolgt habt, aber ich war zum ursprünglichen Start des Ganzen mit dabei und habe im letzten Jahr meine Erfahrungen mit Kardinälen im Mini gemacht.

Es gibt ja viele Leute, die (teilweise zu Recht) vor den "Gefahren" im Mini warnen, aber ich habe sehr gute Erfahrungen gemacht und am Ende des Sommers etwa 70 kleine Kardinälchen da raus geholt! Man muss sich halt (quasi täglich) drum kümmern.

Ein Thermometer gehört in jedem Fall zu einem der wichtigsten Instrumente da.

Ich habe - wenn es zu dolle wurde - immer Abends die Blumen mit Teichwasser gegossen und kaltes Schlauchwasser nachgefüllt..... so ging das super.

Wenn es dann mal "schnell" kälter wird im Teich, dann geht das mit der Paarung los......daher dann die vielen Kleinen!!  


Bei mir sind die ersten 4 und 2 Mini Platy (eigener Aquariumnachwuchs) auch schon umgezogen......

Also auf einen schönen Sommer im Teich!!


Gruß

Olav


----------



## zahnfee (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: Fische im Miniteich - was geht, was geht nicht*

Hallo Olav!

Bei mir schwimmt das Thermometer mit im Teich und den Wasserwechsel mach ich genau wie du. Hoffe nich, dass es soo viel Nachwuchs gibt.  ...aber dafür wird meine Makropode schon sorgen.


----------



## Hyazinthe (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: Fische im Miniteich - was geht, was geht nicht*

Ich habe mittlerweile auch Kardinälchen in meinem Mini, Wasserwerte sind gut, Kardinälchen fühlen sich wohl. Die Temperaturschwankungen momentan machen sie ohne weiteres mit, allerdings steht der Mini recht schattig. 

Momentan gibt es genug Stechmückenlarven als Futter, aber wie sieht das später aus, gibt es irgendwann einen Zeitpunkt an dem zugefüttert werden muss?


----------



## Schwabenteich (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: Fische im Miniteich - was geht, was geht nicht*

Gerade habe ich meinen Kardinälchen im schönsten Sonnenschein etwas Frostfutter gegönnt (das gibt die Gelegenheit, sie mal wieder etwas genauer zu sehen) Ich bin ganz begeistert: die Fische sind deutlich gewachsen, sehen gesund aus und sind fit und agil. Nur zum fotografieren sind sie viiiieel zu schnell unterwegs.


----------



## Winnie62 (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: Fische im Miniteich - was geht, was geht nicht*

Hallo Christine

aber immer gut spülen das Frostfutter.

Liebe Grüße
Winnie


----------



## Schwabenteich (23. Juni 2012)

*AW: Fische im Miniteich - was geht, was geht nicht*

@Winnie: aber sowieso - bin Aquarianer

Außerdem ist der Mini wunderbar Mückenlarven frei - jetzt weiss ich auch, warum die Kardinälchen so gut im Futter stehen


----------



## Schwabenteich (30. Juni 2012)

*Ich hab nen Makropoden*

Wie die Überschrift schon sagt: ich habe jetzt einen Makropoden im Miniteich.

Angeregt durch Zahnfees Berichte und einen Artikel in der aktuellen "Amazonas" konnte ich heute nicht am Verkaufsaquarium mit dem einsamen blauen Makropoden vorbeigehen. Noch dazu, wo er so hübsch aussieht. 

http://www.aquanet.de/AquaLex/Detail.aspx?guid=288462b1-b4fe-4502-bdd7-4195ec12985c&t=1

Kurz und gut, jetzt schwimmt er im Teich wo er sich hoffentlich wohlfühlt und sich gut mit den aktuell wild balzenden Kardinälchen verträgt.

Trotz Tagestemperaturen über 30 Grad hat mein Mini morgens ohne Sonne nur 20 Grad Wassertemperatur. Zur Sicherheit habe ich einen Oxydator reingestellt, um auch die tieferen Wasserschichten mit Sauerstoff zu versorgen.


----------

